# 51 Documents: Hitler's Zionist Helpers



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"In 1983, Croom Helm Ltd. published my 1st book, Zionism in the Age of the Dictators. 

"American writers don't expect favorable reviews from the London Times, but editorialist Edward Mortimer declared that *'Brenner is able to cite numerous cases where Zionists collaborated with anti-Semitic regimes, including Hitler's.'"*

If it turns out some of Israel's "Founding Fathers" such as Avraham Stern and Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, communicated with fascist dictators during WWII offering to participate in the war on the side of the Axis, would it change your world?

*"Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler.* 

"By 1940-41, the "Stern Gang," among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) *Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany.'"*

51 Documents


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"The persecution of Jews for centuries in Europe was the worst of many stains on the European record, and the Zionists desire for a place of sanctuary is certainly understandable. 

"*Like all other colonial enterprises, however, Zionism was based on the total disregard of the rights of the indigenous inhabitants. As such, it is morally indefensible.* 

"And, as previously stated, all subsequent crimes- -and there have been many on both sides inevitably follow from this original injustice to the Palestinians."

The Origin


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"Like all other colonial enterprises, however, Zionism was based on the total disregard of the rights of the indigenous inhabitants. As such, it is morally indefensible."_


It is pefectly understandable arab settlers-squatters would don and parade the indigenous sheep skin - it is their occupational enterprise, after all.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

NAZI ALERT: Delegitimizing Jewish self-determination, Zionism, and comparing it to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.

You and the losers who raised you, take your Nazism to stormfront, Georgie.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> NAZI ALERT: Delegitimizing Jewish self-determination, Zionism, and comparing it to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.
> 
> You and the losers who raised you, take your Nazism to stormfront, Georgie.
> 
> ...



The right to self-determination is the right that inhabitants, i.e. permanent residents, have to govern themselves. This right does not extend to foreigners.

Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were foreigners. The vast majority of Israel's original citizens were recent immigrants.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The right to self-determination is the right that inhabitants, i.e. permanent residents, have to govern themselves. This right does not extend to foreigners. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were foreigners. The vast majority of Israel's original citizens were recent immigrants._


Cutting that long arab agitprop story short let us recall Winnie, who, of course, knew his arabs and of the arab mass-migration to the historic palestine: "Far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Settling-squatting immigrant arabs, calling others foreigners. Hularious.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> NAZI ALERT: Delegitimizing Jewish self-determination, Zionism, and comparing it to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.
> 
> You and the losers who raised you, take your Nazism to stormfront, Georgie.
> 
> ...


CHICKEN SHIT ALERT

"Princeton" Marc's still afraid to debate the racist roots of Zionism.

Maybe "Princeton" would like to repeal the First Amendment?

Or maybe he's just another hasbara bitch?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _CHICKEN SHIT ALERT_


Littles, calling others chicken. Hularious.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _The right to self-determination is the right that inhabitants, i.e. permanent residents, have to govern themselves. This right does not extend to foreigners. Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine. The rest were foreigners. The vast majority of Israel's original citizens were recent immigrants._
> ...


Was Winnie a racist war criminal?

"Re: Was Winston Churchill a Racist?

Saddam Hussien was one of the most hated figures in the UK.

"One of the usual reasons for this hatred was that 'he gassed the Kurds'.

Churchill, on the other hand, is considered one of the greatest Britons ever to have lived. 

*"Yet, what many people don't know is that Churchill also gassed the Kurds.*"

Only an accident of birth kept Winnie out of Adolph's office.

Was Winnie...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _CHICKEN SHIT ALERT_
> ...


You're living proof.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > NAZI ALERT: Delegitimizing Jewish self-determination, Zionism, and comparing it to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.
> ...



400 million Arabs have self determination in 30 countries.  More than enough self determination, esp. since they have done nothing to advance their backward society beyond the Middle Ages.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Still, not one reputational point, needle dick


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



How many of those 30 countries do not have US intervention that is a detriment to their country?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Total gibberish, as usual for a mental defective.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Too stupid to answer the question as usual.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You: Too stupid to form a coherent thought.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"There are six selections re Zionism's relationship to anti-Semitism and racism prior to Hitler. 

"*The 51 documents*, including 35 letters, memos, articles, and reports by Zionists, are from the Hitler era and after.

"*Seven are by Nazis, most notably Eichmann's memoir, written in Argentina, on Hungarian collaborator RA<<zso Kasztner.* 

Hungarian Zionist Reszo Kasztner "was later assassinated in Israel as a Nazi collaborator who betrayed 400,000 Hungarian Jews."

The Plot...

Wouldn't it be ironic if some of the first "self-hating Jews" helped found Zionism?

51 Documents


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "There are six selections re Zionism's relationship to anti-Semitism and racism prior to Hitler.



Nazi Alert!

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

*Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis.* 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
*Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.*[/quote]
FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Note the difference between "drawing comparison of *contemporary* Israeli policy to that of the Nazis" and 51 Doc's scrutiny of Zionism's relationship to anti-Semitism *prior to Hitler*.

Why are Israeli propagandists afraid to confront the latent racism of their "Founding Fathers?"


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Note the difference between "drawing comparison of *contemporary* Israeli policy to that of the Nazis" and 51 Doc's scrutiny of Zionism's relationship to anti-Semitism *prior to Hitler*.
> 
> Why are Israeli propagandists afraid to confront the latent racism of their "Founding Fathers?"



Georgie, spend more time on trying to salvage your floundering life and less time obsessing on Jews who are infinitely more educated and successful than you.

Or, does your inferior DNA preclude any success for you?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"*Zionism convicts itself*. On June 21, 1933, the German Zionist Federation sent a secret memorandum to the Nazis:

    'Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in one's own tradition.'"

Sounds like you're obsessing infinitely over abnormal occupational patterns and confusing "Princeton" fantasies with your "Jewish condition."

51 Docs


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Zionism convicts itself*.



NAZI ALERT!

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

*Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination.&#8230; 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. *Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
*Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.*

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## blu (Oct 31, 2010)

hilter is the zionists greatest hero, they helped him at every turn


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

blu said:


> hilter is the zionists greatest hero, they helped him at every turn



You waited all weekend to make such an idiotic comment?  You come from an impressive gene pool 

Say hi to Larry and Curley, Moe.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

blu said:


> hilter is the zionists greatest hero, they helped him at every turn



The League of Nations established the Jewish homeland in 1922, quite a bit of time before Hitler.

Too bad you were home schooled by wolves.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Hitler and early Zionists seemed to think alike on the issue of race. (Shit clumps?)

For the Nazis, the Aryans were god's chosen.

Jews believed themselves chosen by god.

Rich Jews, Aryans and others got much richer by profiting from the wars racism and nationalism guarantee, while the remaining 99+% of humanity continue paying the costs.

Maybe it's time for the Rich to Fight the Wars?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Hitler and early Zionists seemed to think alike on the issue of race. (Shit clumps?)



NAZI ALERT: George, denial of Jewish self-determination, Zionism, and comparing Jews to Nazis constitutes anti-Semitism, under US and EU guidelines.

Spend more time on trying to salvage your failing life, loser.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination.&#8230; 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Hitler and early Zionists seemed to think alike on the issue of race. (Shit clumps?)



Martin Luther King, Jr...


> When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism.
> 
> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> 
> I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.


"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Hitler and early Zionists seemed to think alike on the issue of race. (Shit clumps?)



Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 


> Some people like Jews and some do not, but no thoughtful `person' can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world


 


> The coming into being of a Jewish state in Palestine is an event in world history to be viewed in the perspective, not of a generation or a century, but in the perspective of a thousand, two thousand or even three thousand years" "This is an event in world history


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288397424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]



Alexis de Toqueville...


> Istudied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...



> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > hilter is the zionists greatest hero, they helped him at every turn
> ...


"*Zionism and Anti-Semitism Prior to the Holocaust*

"From the French Revolution to the unification of Germany and Italy it appeared that the future foretold the continuing *emancipation of Jewry* in the wake of the further *development of capitalism* and its liberal and modernist values. 

"Even the Russian pogroms of the 1880s could be seen as the last gasp of a dying feudal past, rather than a harbinger of things to come. 

"Yet by 1896, when Theodor Herzl published his Jewish State, such an optimistic scenario could no longer be realistically envisioned..."

Zionism in the Age..

Too bad your "education" came from "Princeton" poodles.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


Unintelligible scribblings from the twisted mind of a psychotic


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

*Subject for debate?*

"Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in one's own tradition. 

"Zionism recognized decades ago that as a result of the *assimilationist* trend, symptoms of *deterioration* were bound to appear, which it seeks to overcome by carrying out its challenge to transform Jewish life completely."

Is it likely some Jews and some Nazis in the early 20th Century equated assimilation with decay, and that their ideological descendants make the same assumption today?

51 Docs


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Subject for debate?*
> 
> "Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in one's own tradition.
> 
> ...



BOGUS website.  This is why you are severely uneducated and lacking any reputational points.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like you're timid or greedy?

Which is it?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Sounds like you're timid or greedy?
> 
> Which is it?



I'm a success.  Unlike, you and your defective DNA, loser.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Does your success depend on the killing of other people's children?

Slave


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Does you success depend on the killing of other people's children?
> 
> Slave


You are the slave here,and where are those virgins, that's right you too cowardly to become a Muslim so you don't get any when you do your Rachel Corrie act. I will go get the popcorn and coke and watch as you get run over by a bulldozer, it will be great entertainment.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"*Zionism is a racist ideology, like all nationalisms*. 

"The specific racist characteristics are summarised here: labelling them racist should be uncontroversial in itself. 

"However Israel and its supporters are allergic for the label, and that hinders rational assessment of nationalist ideology."

Agree?
Disagree?
Out for popcorn?

Zionism =


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Does your success depend on the killing of other people's children?
> 
> Slave



You mean, the children killed among the millions slaughtered by the jihadists in Darfur and southern Sudan whom you fellate?



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard


> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]
> 
> 
> And, the Muslim monsters who boast of killing their children and wives, jihadist ass licker?
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"*Zionism and Land* - Several misconceptions about Zionism and land exist. The first is that Zionism did not particularly aim to settle the 'Holy Land' (Palestine) and that Zionists were willing to settle in places such as East Africa and Cyprus. 

"The latter were considered for a time as temporary asylums in order to alleviate the suffering of Russian Jews, but they were never accepted as end goals for settlement by the Zionist movement... 

"...Another myth is that Zionism aspires to extend the borders of Israel throughout the Middle East. 

"Zionists certainly wanted the largest possible territory for the Jewish state, but the main goal was always to have a national home for the Jewish people within the ancient territory of Israel and Judea, and the Zionist movement accepted partition of the British mandate in 1922, a tiny truncated state offered in 1937 and the UN partition resolution of 1947. 

"A peculiar claim of anti-Zionists offered as 'proof' of 'Zionist expansionism' is the claim that Israel is the only country whose constitution does not define its borders. 

"Israel does not have a constitution, and many or most constitutions do not define the borders of the state, as for example the United States constitution. 

"The Declaration of Independence of the State of Israel does not declare its borders, but neither does the United States declaration of Independence.

"After Israel conquered the West Bank in 1967, religious Zionists and the Greater Israel movement tried to claim that settlement of the newly conquered lands in what the Jordanians called the West Bank since 1945, and what was historically part of *Judea and Samaria*, was a central goal of Zionism. 

"*But the fact is that even when there was an opportunity for free purchase of land and settlement in the 1920s and 1930s, the Zionist movement did not purchase much land in those areas.*

"Of the territories taken by Israel in 1967, only Jerusalem and perhaps Hebron have real national symbolic significance." 

Zionism and...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Zionism and Land* - Several misconceptions about Zionism and land exist. The first is that Zionism did not particularly aim to settle the 'Holy Land' (Palestine) and that Zionists were willing to settle in places such as East Africa and Cyprus.
> 
> "The latter were considered for a time as temporary asylums in order to alleviate the suffering of Russian Jews, but they were never accepted as end goals for settlement by the Zionist movement...
> 
> ...




Israel: 8,000 square feet, about the size of Vermont, 0.1% of the Middle East.

30 Arabs countries: 8,000,000 square feet, twice the size of the US, 99.9% of the Middle East.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Why do Zionist prefer stealing land to buying it?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why do Zionist prefer stealing land to buying it?



Why didn't you attend school, uneducated one?

Palestine Royal Commission...


> The Arab population shows a remarkable increase since 1920, and it has had some share in the increased prosperity of Palestine. *Many Arab landowners have benefited from the sale of land [ to Jews] and the profitable investment of the purchase money*. The fellaheen are better off on the whole than they were in 1920. This Arab progress has been partly due to the import of Jewish capital into Palestine and other factors associated with the growth of the National Home. In particular, the Arabs have benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews.
> 
> *The shortage of land is due less to purchase by Jews than to the increase in the Arab population. The Arab claims that the Jews have obtained too large a proportion of good land cannot be maintained. Much of the land now carrying orange groves was sand dunes or swamps and uncultivated when it was bought.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288560873&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]




Why did the Muhammadan steal the Middle East from the Jew and the Christian?
Why did the Muhammadan steal Afghanistan from the Buddhist?
Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

By 1948 Jews owned only 7% of the total land of Mandate Palestine. Was that because they expected to steal the remaining 93%?

Along with Islam's historical land grabs don't forget the Christians' plunder of North and South America.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> NAZI ALERT: Delegitimizing Jewish self-determination, Zionism, and comparing it to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.
> 
> You and the losers who raised you, take your Nazism to stormfront, Georgie.
> 
> ...



IS IT WRITTEN BY ABE FOXMAN?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> By 1948 Jews owned only 7% of the total land of Mandate Palestine. Was that because they expected to steal the remaining 93%?
> 
> Along with Islam's historical land grabs don't forget the Christians' plunder of North and South America.



Jordan represented 80 percent of Mandate Palestine.  You wanna ask King Abdullah to abdicate his throne and give it to the Pallies, numbskull?


----------



## Freeman (Oct 31, 2010)

zionist agency was approved by SS  and operational in Berlin since 1936...it's enough!


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

Freeman said:


> zionist agency was approved by SS  and operational in Berlin since 1936...it's enough!
> 
> http://www.holocaustresearchproject.org/[/quote]
> 
> BOGUS website.  Take your schizophrenia medication, psycho.   :cuckoo:


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Once again, "Princeton" isn't smart enough to refute a "bogus" website.

Are you paid by the post, Poseur?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Once again, "Princeton" isn't smart enough to refute a "bogus" website.
> 
> Are you paid by the post, Poseur?



Once, again, the high school dropout makes a fool of himself.  No surprise you have zero reputational points.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Freeman said:


> zionist agency was approved by SS  and operational in Berlin since 1936...it's enough!


"*German Zionism offers to collaborate with Nazism*

Werner Senator, a leading German Zionist, once remarked that Zionism, for all its world Jewish nationalism, always politically assimilates to the countries within which it operates. 

"No better proof of his remark exists than the political adaptation of the ZVfD to the theories and policies of the new Nazi regime.

"Believing that the ideological similarities between the two movements &#8211; their contempt for liberalism, their common volkish racism and, of course, *their mutual conviction that Germany could never be the homeland of its Jews *&#8211; could induce the Nazis to support them, *the ZVfD solicited the patronage of Adolf Hitler, not once but repeatedly, after 1933."*

Zionism in the Age...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Believing that the ideological similarities between the two movements &#8211; their contempt for liberalism, their common volkish racism and, of course, *their mutual conviction that Germany could never be the homeland of its Jews &#8211; could induce the Nazis to support them, the ZVfD solicited the patronage of Adolf Hitler, not once but repeatedly, after 1933."*


*

Nazi psycho George, comparing Zionism to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.

Take your sickness to stormfront.  This is why you have zero reputational points.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination.&#8230; 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, "Princeton" isn't smart enough to refute a "bogus" website.
> ...


Even less of a surprise...

You have no arguments.

Too busy inflating your post count, "Princeton"?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I've ripped you so many new assholes, I deserve an honorary proctology degree.  

Still, not one reputational point for ya, psycho.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"The goal of the ZVfD became an '*orderly retreat*', that is, Nazi backing for emigration of at least the younger generation of Jews to Palestine, and they immediately sought contact with elements in the Nazi apparatus whom they thought would be interested in such an arrangement on the basis of a volkish appreciation of Zionism. 

"Kurt Tuchler, a member of the ZVfD Executive, persuaded Baron Leopold Itz Edler von Mildenstein of the *SS to write a pro-Zionist piece for the Nazi press*.

"The Baron agreed on the condition that he visited Palestine first, and two months after Hitler came to power the two men and their wives went to Palestine; von Mildenstein stayed there for six months before he returned to write his articles."

Zionists and Nazis vacation in Palestine.
True Love?

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The goal of the ZVfD became an '*orderly retreat*', that is, Nazi backing for emigration of at least the younger generation of Jews to Palestine, and they immediately sought contact with elements in the Nazi apparatus whom they thought would be interested in such an arrangement on the basis of a volkish appreciation of Zionism.



BOGUS.  This is why you are severely uneducated and have no reputational points.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> Then came the Third Reich, connections to the Arab world and, later, to other Muslim countries. Now that the German archives are open, we know that within weeks of Hitlers coming to power in 1933, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem got in touch with the German consul general in Jerusalem, Doctor Heinrich Wolff, and offered his services. It is interesting that the common image of the Germans pursuing the Arabs is the reverse of what happened. The Arabs were pursuing the Germans.
> 
> The Germans turned their attention more seriously to the Arabs, responding at last to their approaches, and from then on the relationship developed very swiftly.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Semites-Anti-Semites-Inquiry-Conflict-Prejudice/dp/0393318397/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288102220&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Semites and Anti-Semites: An Inquiry into Conflict and Prejudice (9780393318395): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Eminent Zionist apologist Bernard (the racist) Lewis is genuinely bogus.

See if you can keep up, "Princeton"

"Contact with a central figure in the new government came in March 1933, when Hermann Goering summoned the leaders of the major Jewish organisations. 

"In early March, Julius Streicher, the editor of Der Stürmer, had declared that, as of 1 April, all Jewish stores and professionals would be boycotted; however, this campaign ran into an immediate snag. 

"*Hitler&#8217;s capitalist backers* were extremely worried by the announcement by rabbi Wise of a planned counter-demonstration to be held in New York on 27 March, if the Nazis went ahead with their boycott. 

"Jews were prominent throughout the retail trade both in American and Europe and, fearing retaliation against their own companies, *Hitler&#8217;s wealthy patrons* urged him to call off the action. 

"But the Nazis could hardly do that without losing face, and they decided to use German Jewry to head off Wise; thus Hermann Goering called in the Jewish leaders."

Wow...
Hitler had "capitalist backers" and "wealthy patrons"
Bet you're "Princeton" proud.

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Eminent Zionist apologist Bernard (the racist) Lewis is genuinely bogus.



You wouldn't know, high school dropout.  

"When it comes to Islamic studies, Bernard Lewis is the father of us all. With brilliance, integrity, and extraordinary mastery of languages and sources, he has led the way for Jewish and Christian investigators seeking to understand the Muslim world."--National Review

"No scholar of Islam in the Western world has more thoroughly earned the respect of generalists and academics alike than Bernard Lewis."--Baltimore Sun

"No one has done more to examine the interactions of the West and the Middle East. Lewis' book will remain a landmark in the study of the modern Middle East."--Foreign Affairs

"Replete with the exceptional historical insight that one has come to expect from the world's foremost Islamic scholar." --Karen Elliott House, Wall Street Journal 

"Our greatest authority on the world of Islam has followed his recent series of best-selling books with this gathering of fifty-one essays from the past fifty-one years. And an enjoyable, as well as an enlightening, collection it turns out to be.' -- Hazhir Tiemourian 

"Lewis's scholarship is prodigious....He avoids dogmatic positions himself and sees dogma as something to be analyzed. It is this sense of nuance, of historical setting, of honesty to texts, that informs the essays in Islam and the West."--The New York Review of Books

"Professor Lewis never fails in respect for the culture he has illuminated so brilliantly...this is a book for everyone interested in the contemporary evolution of the Islamic world"
Middle East International

"A towering figure among experts on the culture and religion of the Muslim world" (Baltimore Sun)

"Arguably the West's most distinguished scholar on the Middle East."--Newsweek 

Lewis's academic credentials are impeccable... the collection of essays, articles, reviews, lectures and contributions to encyclopaedias gives a glimpse of his towering scholarship.' -- Michael Binyon THE TIMES 

"The author has mobilized his unrivaled knowledge of both Turkish and Western sources to assess the significance of the Ataturk revolution and provide an essential background for the formation of judgments about contemporary Turkey's problems and prospects."--The Times Literary Supplement

"There is probably no scholar alive today who can equal his breadth of knowledge of the Muslim past...a book that anyone who is interested in the Middle East will consult with profit"
F.H. Stewart, New Middle East

"Lewis brings to this work not only his superb technical competence as a historian and mastery of the requisite Near Eastern and European languages but also an underlying humanism which raises his scholarship above a purely academic level. For this reason this book should be read by anyone who is interested in the Middle East, past and present"---CHOICE

"Lewis has done us all--Muslim and non-Muslim alike--a remarkable service.... The book's great strength, and its claim upon our attention, [is that] it offers a long view in the midst of so much short-term and confusing punditry on television, in the op-ed pages, on campuses and in strategic studies think tanks." --Paul Kennedy, The New York Times Book Review

Muslim loss of civilizational leadership and retreat from modernity is at the center of global history over the last five hundred years and remains at this very time a major factor in international conflicts and diplomatic quarrels. What went wrong? Indeed. Muslims often have the feeling that history has somehow betrayed them, and on no comparable issue is the historian's potential contribution more important--the more so because the subject is plagued by ideological commitments, partisan blather, and the constraints of political correctness. People have shunned the topic for all the wrong reasons. All the more reason to be grateful for Bernard Lewis's interventions. No one knows better the languages and motivations of the players, and no one is more reliable in the objectivity of his judgments."--David Landes, Harvard University 

"Brilliant...weaves a seamless web between past and present. In collection of remarkable learning and range Mr. Lewis takes us, as he alone among today's historians and interpreters of Islam can, from the early encoutners of Christendom and Islam to today's Islamic dilemmas. To read Mr. Lewis on Europe's obsession with the Ottoman Turks, the raging battle between secularism and fundamentalism in the Muslim world, or the difficulty of studying other peoples' histories is to be taken through a treacherous terrain by the coolest and most reassuring of guides. You are in the hands of the Islamic world's foremost living historian. Of that world's ordeal he writes with the greatest care and authority and no small measure of sympathy."--Fouad Ajami, writing in The Wall Street Journal

"As this collection of writings and speeches from the last 40 years demonstrates once again, Lewis is probably the world's most erudite scholar of the Middle East. The pieces cover virtually all aspects of the region--from medieval Turkish history to the roots of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, and everything in between. Food for thought abounds.... Reflects the thinking of a profound mind."--Publishers Weekly

"The press of world events has transformed Bernard Lewis into the most public sort of intellectual, well into the emeritus phase of his scholarly career. His 2002 study, What Went Wrong?, shed much welcome, if controversial, light on the divergent courses of Islamic and Western civilization at a moment when the question could not be more urgent. Now in a new collection of essays, From Babel to Dragomans, Lewis teases out the implications of his earlier argument in a wide range of settings, from traditional Middle Eastern feasts and rituals to the anti-Western propaganda campaigns of al Qaeda."--Chris Lehmann, The Washington Post
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288562221&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

What does Bernie the Racist believe about the ideological similarities between Nazism and German Zionism?

Has Bernie opined on their contempt for liberalism?
Their common volkish racism?
Or maybe Bernie knows about their mutual conviction that Germany could never be the homeland of its Jews?

Try a little harder.
"Princeton"


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What does Bernie the Racist believe about the ideological similarities between Nazism and German Zionism?
> 
> Has Bernie opined on their contempt for liberalism?
> Their common volkish racism?
> ...


Above, the incoherent scribblings of a psychotic.   


Time Magazine...


> No contemporary writer has done more to inform Western perceptions of Islam than Bernard Lewis. His seminal 1950 work, The Arabs in History, still holds up as one of the definitive accounts of the Arab world. Some of his more recent books have examined the rising anti-Western mood in the Islamic world. Coming after 9/11, What Went Wrong? The Clash Between Islam and Modernity in the Middle East and The Crisis of Islam Holy War and Unholy Terror seek to explain the roots of extremism. His take on these subjects has often been controversial; some scholars accuse him of being needlessly alarmist about the "clash of civilizations"  a term he coined before Samuel Huntington's book. Lewis's latest book Islam: The Religion and the People, (Wharton School of Publishing) co-authored with Buntzie Ellis Churchill, is a useful primer for those who know little or nothing about the religion and its adherents.


Q&A: Bernard Lewis on Islam's Crisis - TIME


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"CHOMSKY: The Clash of Civilisations is a concept that was invented actually by *Bernard Lewis, a scholar of Islam, who has a bitter hatred for Islam.* 

"It was picked up by Samuel Huntington, a well known political scientist and he made it famous. 

"The conception is supposed to be that the United States and its Western allies are civilised, enlightened and liberal, all sorts of wonderful qualities. 

"And, the Islamic world is developing in the opposite direction, what is sometimes called Islamofacism - backward, regressive, violent, which doesn't understand their elevated ideals and so on and so forth." 

Now I see why Bernie appeals to you.
He's a racist hater.
Shit clumps.

Chomsky


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "CHOMSKY: The Clash of Civilisations is a concept that was invented actually by *Bernard Lewis, a scholar of Islam, who has a bitter hatred for Islam.*


*

Chomsky is a language teacher, not an authority on Islam.  You like embarrassing yourself?*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Now I see why Bernie appeals to you.
> He's a racist hater.
> Shit clumps.



Coming from a psychotic high school dropout

Pew Center Forum On Religion: Islam and The West, A Conversaton With Bernard Lewis...


> Hay-Adams Hotel Washington, D.C.
> 
> The relationship between Islam and the West will be a defining feature of the 21st century, particularly in the Middle East. How should U.S. policymakers engage with the Muslim world? Will the spread of democracy throughout the Muslim world blunt the militant forces generating terrorism? How will European governments and populations deal with their burgeoning Muslim populations, and how will this affect U.S. foreign policy priorities and alliances?
> 
> The Pew Forum hosted a discussion of these and other issues with Professor Bernard Lewis, who for 60 years has helped interpret the world of Islam to the West. In addition to authoring more than two dozen books, including What Went Wrong and The Crisis of Islam, Professor Lewis has advised government officials and policymakers in the United States, the United Kingdom and the Middle East on the intricacies of the relationships between Islam and the West.


Pew Forum: Islam and the West: A Conversation with Bernard Lewis


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "CHOMSKY: The Clash of Civilisations is a concept that was invented actually by *Bernard Lewis, a scholar of Islam, who has a bitter hatred for Islam.*
> ...


*
Chomsky is the 8th most quoted author of all times.
Plato.
Freud.
Chomsky.

Bernie and Marc?*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Now I see why Bernie appeals to you.
> ...


"Will the spread of democracy throughout the Muslim world blunt the militant forces generating terrorism?"

Name an engine for generating terror that comes close to the Pentagon?

Millions of innocent lives from Korea to Afghanistan have been sacrificed for the enrichment of a few chosen capitalists.

How much are you making from the war on terror?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

Choomsky is a language teacher.  LOL.
And, a crackpot.
Like you, Georgie.


Yale University: Celebrated Near East Scholar Bernard Lewis to Speak at Yale



			New Haven, Conn. &#8212; This Sunday, April 14, the "Democracy, Security and Justice" lecture and discussion series at Yale will sponsor a lecture, titled "Democracy, Legitimacy and Succession in the Middle East," by renowned Islamicist Bernard Lewis. 

Lewis, a professor emeritus at Princeton University, is the author of more than two dozen books on the Middle East and Islam. His most recent, the best-seller "What Went Wrong: Western Impact and Middle Eastern Response," advances his thesis that September 11 represents a civilization trying to recapture the world dominance it hasn't enjoyed since the Dark Ages of Europe. In "What Went Wrong," he writes: 

"If the peoples of the Middle East continue on their present path, the suicide bomber may become a metaphor for the whole region, and there will be no escape from a downward spiral of hate and spite, rage and self-pity, poverty and oppression, culminating sooner or later in yet another alien domination. . . ." 

Lewis' lecture is the 16th and final event in the year-long series. It was conceived following the September 11 attacks as a forum for the expression of differing views on controversial topics by Yale faculty members John Gaddis, the Robert A. Lovett Professor of Military and Naval History; and Cynthia Farrar, the director of Urban Academic Initiatives in the Office of New Haven and State Affairs and lecturer in the political science department. 

The series opened on October 2 with an address by former U.S. Senator and national security adviser Gary Hart. Notable speakers in the series have included Newsweek International Editor Fareed Zakaria and Yale professors Donald Kagan and Paul Kennedy. Most recently, Jean Bethke Elshtain, professor of social and political ethics at the University of Chicago, discussed politically and ethically balanced responses to terrorism.
		
Click to expand...

Celebrated Near East Scholar Bernard Lewis to Speak at Yale*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Koo Koo


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


How much is Bernie the Hater making from the war on terror?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Loser.


Foreign Affairs...


> No one has done more to examine the interactions of the West and the Middle East. Lewis' book will remain a landmark in the study of the modern Middle East.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288562221&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"German Zionisms influence in Weimar did not merit its leaders participation, but because they conceived themselves as the only natural negotiating partner with the Nazis, they secured a late invitation. 

"Martin Rosenbluth, a leading Zionist, later told of the incident in his post-war autobiography, *Go Forth and Serve*. 

"Four Jews saw Goering: Julius Brodnitz for the CV, Heinrich Stahl for the Berlin Jewish community, Max Naumann, a pro-Nazi fanatic from the Verband nationaldeutscher Juden (VnJ), and Blumenfeld for the Zionists. Goering launched into a tirade: the foreign press was lying about atrocities against Jews; unless the lies stopped, he could not vouch for the safety of German Jewry. 

"Most important, the New York rally had to be called off: Dr Wise is one of our most dangerous and unscrupulous enemies. [2] A delegation was to go to London to contact world Jewry."

What has Bernard Lewis written on German Zionist collaboration with Hitler?

Anything?

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "German Zionisms influence in Weimar did not merit its leaders participation, but because they conceived themselves as the only natural negotiating partner with the Nazis, they secured a late invitation.



BOGUS.  This is why you are severely uneducated and have not one reputational point.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "What has Bernard Lewis written on German Zionist collaboration with Hitler?



Bernard Lewis...


> Then came the Third Reich, connections to the Arab world and, later, to other Muslim countries. Now that the German archives are open, we know that within weeks of Hitlers coming to power in 1933, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem got in touch with the German consul general in Jerusalem, Doctor Heinrich Wolff, and offered his services. It is interesting that the common image of the Germans pursuing the Arabs is the reverse of what happened. The Arabs were pursuing the Germans.
> 
> The Germans turned their attention more seriously to the Arabs, responding at last to their approaches, and from then on the relationship developed very swiftly.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288562221&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

And you are still a loser for life.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> And you are still a loser for life.



Mirror mirror


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "What has Bernard Lewis written on German Zionist collaboration with Hitler?
> ...


In other words...NOTHING about German Jews collaborating with Hitler?

Is that how you see it?

Loser.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"In reality, Jewish population grew, but Arab population grew more rapidly. 

"*By 1914, there were over 500,000 Arabs in Palestine, but only about 80,000 to 100,000 Jews*. 

"Arab opposition to Jewish settlement grew as Arabs perceived that the Zionist goal was more than just a myth, and as they increasingly identified Zionism with British interests in the Middle East.

"*At the same time,  early Zionist pronouncements and outlook were often frankly colonialist, especially when addressing leaders of foreign powers*. 

"The plantations sponsored by Baron Rothschild were modeled on plantation settlement in Algeria and other colonies. 

"Colonialism was fashionable and 'progressive,' and some early Zionist leaders saw nothing wrong in assimilating this idea to Zionism along with other modern ideas such as socialism, utopianism and nationalism.

"Later Zionists were heavily influenced by socialism and embarrassed at the colonialist aspects of the Zionist project. 

"*They were also aware, of course, that Palestine was already occupied by Arabs*. 

"Many however, including the young David Ben-Gurion, who headed the Executive committee of the Zionist Yishuv (Jewish community) in Palestine and was later the first Prime Minister of Israel, initially thought that the Arabs could only benefit from Jewish immigration and would welcome it. 

"Others, such as Eliezer ben Yehuda, frankly envisioned removal of the Arabs from Palestine.

"*One of the earliest warnings about the Arab problem* came from the Zionist writer Ahad Ha'am (Asher Ginsberg), who wrote in his 1891 essay 'Truth from Eretz Israel' that in Palestine 'it is hard to find tillable land that is not already tilled', and moreover:

    "From abroad we are accustomed to believing that the Arabs are all desert savages, like donkeys, who neither see nor understand what goes on around them. But this is a big mistake... 

"The Arabs, and especially those in the cities, understand our deeds and our desires in Eretz Israel, but they keep quiet and pretend not to understand, since they do not see our present activities as a threat to their future... 

"*However, if the time comes when the life of our people in Eretz Israel develops to the point of encroaching upon the native population, they will not easily yield their place." *

Zionism and


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "In reality, Jewish population grew, but Arab population grew more rapidly.
> 
> By 1914, there were over 500,000 Arabs in Palestine, but only about 80,000 to 100,000 Jews[/B].



Arabian trash are interlopers from Arabia.  They must be deported or destroyed.

Historian Bernard Lewis...


> During the first period in Islamic history [622 AD] when Islam was an Arab religion and the Caliphate an Arab Kingdom, *the term Arab came to be applied to those who spoke Arabic, were full members by descent of an Arab tribe, and who, either in person or through their ancestors, had originated in Arabia.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Arabs-History-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0192803107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288187880&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Arabs in History (9780192803108): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"Once Hitler had triumphed inside Germany, the position of the Jews was hopeless; all that was left for them was to go into exile and continue the fight from there. 

"Many did, but the Zionists continued to dream of winning the patronage of Adolf Hitler for themselves. 

"They did not fight Hitler before he came to power, when there was still a chance to beat him, not out of any degree of cowardice, but out of their deepest conviction, which they had inherited from Herzl, that anti-Semitism could not be fought. 

"*Given their failure to resist during Weimar, and given their race theories, it was inevitable that they would end up as the ideological jackals of Nazism."*

Zionism in


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Once Hitler had triumphed inside Germany, the position of the Jews was hopeless; all that was left for them was to go into exile and continue the fight from there.
> 
> "Many did, but the Zionists continued to dream of winning the patronage of Adolf Hitler for themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"Zionism convicts itself. On June 21, 1933, the German Zionist Federation sent a secret memorandum to the Nazis:

    "Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in one's own tradition. 

"Zionism recognized decades ago that as a result of the assimilationist trend, symptoms of deterioration were bound to appear, which it seeks to overcome by carrying out its challenge to transform Jewish life completely."

What do you think the words "assimilationist trend" refer to?

51 Docs


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Now I see why Bernie appeals to you.
> ...





> Will the spread of democracy throughout the Muslim world blunt the militant forces generating terrorism?



It probably would. So the US should stop trashing democracy there.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Zionism convicts itself. On June 21, 1933, the German Zionist Federation sent a secret memorandum to the Nazis:
> 
> "Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in one's own tradition.
> 
> ...



Bogus website.  This is why you're severely uneducated and have no reputational points.

Martin Luther King, Jr.


> When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism.
> 
> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> 
> I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.


"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Why do you post the same stupid shit?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Why would Zionists regard a trend to assimilate with "symptoms of deterioration?"

Simple racism?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why would Zionists regard a trend to assimilate with "symptoms of deterioration?"
> 
> Simple racism?



Simple anti-Semitism.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

*Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. *Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
*Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.*
FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

What's anti-Semitic about assimilation?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why do you post the same stupid shit?



Why do you have zero reputational points?
I guess I answered my own question, psycho


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Jews who don't assimilate are anti-Semitic?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jews who don't assimilate are anti-Semitic?



You fixate on the Jews instead of your life, then, when your life goes down in flames, you blame the Jews for your failures.

Sick puppy.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Sick spammer.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Sick spammer.



Not based on reputational points, of which you have not one.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"The plantations sponsored by Baron Rothschild were modeled on plantation settlement in Algeria and other colonies."

Any "thoughts" on why some early Zionists saw nothing wrong with assimilating the plantation ethic?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The plantations sponsored by Baron Rothschild were modeled on plantation settlement in Algeria and other colonies."
> 
> Any "thoughts" on why some early Zionists saw nothing wrong with assimilating the plantation ethic?



You have no reputational points because you are


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sick spammer.
> ...


Are you paid to post?

Sick Spammer.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"From abroad we are accustomed to believing that the Arabs are all desert savages, like donkeys, who neither see nor understand what goes on around them."

Do you agree?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"    And whatever doubts I may still have nourished were finally dispelled by the attitude of a portion of the Jews themselves. 

"*Among them there was a great movement, quite extensive in Vienna, which came out sharply in confirmation of the national character of the Jews: this was the Zionists*.

    "It looked, to be sure, as though only a part of the Jews approved this viewpoint, while the majority condemned and inwardly rejected such a formulation. But... the so-called liberal Jews did not reject the Zionists as non-Jews, but only as Jews with an impractical, perhaps even dangerous, way of publicly avowing their Jewishness. [2]

*There is no better proof of Zionisms classic role as an outrider to anti-Semitism than Hitlers own statement.* 

"What more, the reader was to ask, could any reasonable person need? 

"However, before 1914 Hitler had no need to concern himself further with Zionism, as the prospects of a revived Jewish state seemed very remote. 

"*It was the Balfour Declaration, Germanys defeat and the Weimar revolution that made him think again about Zionism."*

Can you provide a "Princeton" perspective to Hitler's attitude or would that cut down on your spam count?

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "    And whatever doubts I may still have nourished were finally dispelled by the attitude of a portion of the Jews themselves.
> 
> "*Among them there was a great movement, quite extensive in Vienna, which came out sharply in confirmation of the national character of the Jews: this was the Zionists.*


*

The psychotic obsession on Zionism and Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism based on US and EU guidelines.

Take your mental illness elsewhere.  You have zero reputational points here.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The plantations sponsored by Baron Rothschild were modeled on plantation settlement in Algeria and other colonies."
> ...


Apparently you have no thoughts.

Only boilerplate.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "    And whatever doubts I may still have nourished were finally dispelled by the attitude of a portion of the Jews themselves.
> ...


*
Refute my source.

"Princeton"*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

Your posts constitute anti-Semitism.  This is why you have no reputational points.

You're squished like a flea.*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

You're still delusional AND pressed for time.

Ready for those mid-terms?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You're still delusional AND pressed for time.
> 
> Ready for those mid-terms?



I graduated from Princeton some time ago.  These days, I run my own company.

You, OTOH, sit in your little room all day and masturbate.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in *one's own tradition*. 

"Zionism recognized decades ago that *as a result of the assimilationist trend, symptoms of deterioration* were bound to appear, which it seeks to overcome by carrying out its challenge to transform Jewish life completely."

One more time, "Princeton"

Why do Zionist associate assimilation with symptoms of deterioration?

Isn't this racism?

51 Docs


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > You're still delusional AND pressed for time.
> ...


Rhymes with rich.

I hope your economic demise is.. "SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. 

"*In short, no payment &#8212; no trade*.

Are you smart enough to survive without money?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition



Denial of Jewish self-determination, which is Zionism, constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.

Take you mental illness elsewhere.  You have zero reputational points here.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be here long after you HEAR your master's voice and disappear again.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> I'll be here long after you HEAR your master's voice and disappear again.



You're toast, loser.  I demolished you long ago.

Maybe, you should pray for a reputational point


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Why do Zionists equate assimilation with decay?

Are you racist?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why do Zionists equate assimilation with decay?
> 
> Are you racist?



Shouldn't you be concentrating on praying for just one reputational point?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why do Zionists equate assimilation with decay?
> 
> Are you racist?



The Muslims whom you suckle are racists.
"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Why?

Would it inspire you to defend Zionism?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why?
> 
> Would it inspire you to defend Zionism?



Martin Luther King, Jr. defended Zionism, Adolph.


> When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism.
> 
> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> 
> I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.


"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"If this was not enough, a childrens game, Juden Raus! (Jews Out), left no illusions as to how the Nazis saw Zionism. 

"The pieces were little pawns wearing pointed medieval Jewish hats; the players moved them by rolling dice; the child winning was the one whose Jew first scurried out, off to Palestine! through the gates of a walled city. [15] 

"Zionism was despised in Nazi Germany, but the Zionists desperately needed Nazi patronage if they were to get the capital they required in Palestine and they allowed themselves to believe that the Haavara and all the Palestinian talk that followed it would lead to a statesmanlike pact."

Any board games like this one in your home?

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "If this was not enough, a childrens game, Juden Raus! (Jews Out), left no illusions as to how the Nazis saw Zionism.



Denial of Jewish self-determination, which is Zionism, constitutes anti-Semitism, based on US and EU guidelnes.

Take your mental illness elsewhere.  You have no reputational points here.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"Our official good will go with them

"*By 1934 the SS had become the most pro-Zionist element in the Nazi Party.* 

"Other Nazis were even calling them 'soft' on the Jews. Baron von Mildenstein had returned from his six-month visit to Palestine as an ardent Zionist sympathiser. 

"Now as the head of the Jewish Department of the SSs Security Service, he started studying Hebrew and collecting Hebrew records; when his former companion and guide, Kurt Tuchler, visited his office in 1934, he was greeted by the strains of familiar Jewish folk tunes."

Zionism in


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "If this was not enough, a childrens game, Juden Raus! (Jews Out), left no illusions as to how the Nazis saw Zionism.
> ...


Are you too busy or ignorant to debate?

Isn't it about time for your next disappearing act?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Our official good will go with them
> 
> "*By 1934 the SS had become the most pro-Zionist element in the Nazi Party. *


*

Martin Luther King, Jr.



			When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism. 

I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality. 

I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.
		
Click to expand...

"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Our official good will go with them
> ...


*
Do you believe the following to be historically accurate:

"Zionist factions competed for the honor of allying to Hitler. 

"By 1940-41, the "Stern Gang," among them Yitzhak Shamir, later Prime Minister of Israel, presented the Nazis with the 'Fundamental Features of the Proposal of the National Military Organization in Palestine (Irgun Zvai Leumi) Concerning the Solution of the Jewish Question in Europe and the Participation of the NMO in the War on the Side of Germany.'"*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

Denigration of Jewish self-determination, which is Zionism, constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.

Take your mental illness elsewhere.  You have no reputational points here.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a link you may appreciate...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/51-Documents-Zionist-Collaboration-Nazis/dp/1569802351"]51 Documents[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Here's a link you may appreciate...
> 
> [Zionist-Collaboration]



This version of history is not bogus, unlike your nonsense...

Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> Then came the Third Reich, connections to the Arab world and, later, to other Muslim countries. Now that the German archives are open, we know that within weeks of Hitler&#8217;s coming to power in 1933, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem got in touch with the German consul general in Jerusalem, Doctor Heinrich Wolff, and offered his services. It is interesting that the common image of the Germans pursuing the Arabs is the reverse of what happened. The Arabs were pursuing the Germans.
> 
> The Germans turned their attention more seriously to the Arabs, responding at last to their approaches, and from then on the relationship developed very swiftly.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288562221&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"Walter Laqueur had to bark in the Zionist New Republic after their Perdition debacle:

*"Some of Brenner's book is invented, some is exaggerated or drawn out of context." Yet even he admits that 'German Zionists did not fully understand the meaning of Hitler when he came to power in 1933. Some of their comments and declarations make embarrassing reading 50 years later.*'

Despite Zionism's best efforts, over 5,000 copies sold in 18 years before being put on the web: Lenni Brenner: Zionism in the Age of the Dictators - A Reappraisal (1983) 

"Then Lyle Stuart of Barricade Books discovered that a friend, a Zionist propagandist, had never read *the complete proposal of the "Stern Gang," 1940s Zionist terrorists, to go to war on Hitler's side*. 

"51 Documents was born. Now Americans and others can read the evidence and judge for themselves." 

Why are you unwilling to judge this evidence?

Afraid it might impact your bottom line?

51 Documents


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Walter Laqueur had to bark in the Zionist New Republic after their Perdition debacle:



Denial of Jewish self-determination, Zionism, constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.

Take your mental illness elsewhere.  You have zero reputational points here.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Walter Laqueur had to bark in the Zionist New Republic after their Perdition debacle:
> ...



The anti-Semitism card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



And, you're not playing with a full deck.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I know you aren't. You have played a lot of anti-Semite cards.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're playing with your needle dick.   I deal in facts.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

No, you don't.

"The Nazi era is the most discussed period in history, yet most Jews and others are unaware of the interaction between *Zionism, Hitler and Mussolini*. This book brings to light, through the use of actual historic documents, the disservice that the Zionists did to Jews before and during the Holocaust."

You dissemble, deflect, deny and duck engagement in any meaningful dialectic in order to produce a large number of pathetic posts that depend entirely on personal insult and racist slurs against Arabs.

In short, you're a credit to hasbara and a shit stain on humanity.

The Plot


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> No, you don't.
> 
> counterpunch[/URL]



BOGUS website.  This is why you're severely uneducated and have zero reputational points.

Pray to your pagan god for points


----------



## jillian (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The persecution of Jews for centuries in Europe was the worst of many stains on the European record, and the Zionists desire for a place of sanctuary is certainly understandable.
> 
> "*Like all other colonial enterprises, however, Zionism was based on the total disregard of the rights of the indigenous inhabitants. As such, it is morally indefensible.*
> 
> ...



you're vile.... 

but it's not like you're an anti-semite or anything.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> No, you don't.
> 
> "The Nazi era is the most discussed period in history, yet most Jews and others are unaware of the interaction between *Zionism, Hitler and Mussolini. *


*

Martin Luther King, Jr.



			When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism. 

I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality. 

I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.
		
Click to expand...

"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > No, you don't.
> ...


Pray to your slave god for "freedom"

Stupid


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 2, 2010)

Antisemitism Masquerades as Anti-Zionism: Anti-Imperialism of Fools			 						 		

 

 

 _Antisemitism is enjoying a    renaissance. In Britain, attacks on Jewish people or property have    increased by 260% over a two-year period; in France, synagogues have been    firebombed. The antisemitic upsurge is closely linked to events in the    Middle East and opposition to the policies of Israel and the USA and in    the main does not come from the traditional right. It has nothing to do    with legitimate criticism of Israel's policies and must be distinguished    from this. Sometimes the antisemitism masquerades as "anti-Zionism" and    other times it is naked Jew-baiting. Anti-racists and anti-imperialists    have to root it out argues Steve Silver.
Antisemitism Masquerades as Anti-Zionism: Anti-Imperialism of Fools | SOA Watch: Close the School of the Americas_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Stupid little Georgie, high school dropout and failure in life.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

jillian said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The persecution of Jews for centuries in Europe was the worst of many stains on the European record, and the Zionists desire for a place of sanctuary is certainly understandable.
> ...


Vile is in the eye of the beholder.

Here's one of my candidates:

"...Adolf Eichmann's account of his personal dealings with Hungarian Zionist Reszo Kasztner, who was later assassinated in Israel as a Nazi collaborator who betrayed 400,000 Hungarian Jews. 

"Also revealed is pro-Zionist propaganda put out by the Nazis, such as a medal for getting Jews to Palestine and a *Nazi board game* where the object is to move *Jews to Palestine*."

If you're afraid to consider the possibility that Zionism betrayed the Jews of Europe in order to build sympathy for the creation of Israel, that's vile AND anti-Semitic.

About what I would expect from you.

The Plot


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Vile is in the eye of the beholder.



Anti-Semitism is in the eye of the US and EU, and you're anti-Semitic in denying Jewish self-determination.

Take your mental illness elsewhere.  You have zero reputational points here.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

"It was the Arabs, not the Zionists, who compelled the Nazis to reexamine their pro-Zionist orientation.

"*Between 1933 and 1936, 164,267 Jewish immigrants poured into Palestine; 61,854 came in 1935 alone*. 

"The Jewish minority increased from 18 per cent of the population in 1931 to 29.9 per cent in December 1935, and the *Zionists* saw themselves becoming the *majority* in the *not-too-distant future*.

"The Arabs reacted first to these statistics. 

"They had never accepted the British Mandate with its declared aim of creating a Jewish National Home in their land. 

"There had been riots in 1920 and 1921; in 1929, after a series of provocations from Zionist chauvinists and Muslim fanatics at the Wailing Wall, the Muslim masses rioted in a wave of atrocious massacres which culminated with 135 Jewish deaths and almost as many Muslims killed, primarily by the British."

*Why would Arabs object to a British Mandate aimed at creating a Jewish National Home in an area where two out of every three human beings were not Jewish?*

Zionism in...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Vile is in the eye of the beholder.
> ...



Israel is a foreign entity that occupies Palestine. Foreigners do not have the right to self determination.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Zionism in...



BOGUS website, Marxist loser.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Provide proof that Zionism is Jewish self determination.

See if you can find links that don't include "Add to Cart" options.

Or continue spamming.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism in...
> ...


But you're too busy spamming to prove it's bogus?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Marxists are slackers.  Get a job, loser.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

"Palestinian Arab politics were dominated by a handful of rich clans. The most nationalistic were the Husaynis, led by the Mufti of Jerusalem, al-Hajj Amin al-Husayni. 

"*Intensely pious*, his response to the Zionist provocations at the Wall was to raise the faithful against the Zionists as *infidels rather than as a political enemy*." 

Not unlike *rich bitch Jews* today.

Zionism in


----------



## Freeman (Nov 2, 2010)

hitler hated joos but he was zionist, he approved jewish immigration to palestine!


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Why would Arabs object to a British Mandate aimed at creating a Jewish National Home in a land where two out of every three human beings was NOT Jewish"


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why is the once-Jewish and once-Christian Middle East 99% Muslim, uneducated one?

This is why...

Quran 9:29... 


> Fight against those who (1) believe not in Allâh, (2) nor in the Last Day, (3) nor forbid that which has been forbidden by Allâh and His Messenger (4) and those who acknowledge not the religion of truth (i.e. Islâm) among the people of the Scripture (Jews and Christians), until they pay the Jizyah[] with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.



Now, you're a little less clueless.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Freeman said:


> hitler hated joos but he was zionist, he approved jewish immigration to palestine!


"Because Hitler did not believe that the Jews could create a state of their own, it did not follow that he would be pro-Palestinian. 

"*They too were Semites*. 

"In the 1920s many right-wing German political groups began to express sympathy for the oppressed nations of the British Empire as fellow victims of perfidious Albion. 

"*However, Hitler would have none of this; the British, after all, were white*.

    "'I as a man of Germanic blood, would, in spite of everything, rather see India under English rule than under any other. Just as lamentable are the hopes in any mythical uprising in Egypt ... 

"'As a volkish man, who appraises the *value of men on a racial basis*, I am prevented by mere knowledge of the racial inferiority of these so-called 'oppressed nations' from linking the destiny of my own people with theirs.'"

Hitler served the richest fraction of one percent of his Race.

While he wanted the Jews gone from Germany, I don't know if he would have accepted the Zionist offer to collaborate against the British in Palestine.

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > hitler hated joos but he was zionist, he approved jewish immigration to palestine!
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


When did Jews rule 99% of the Middle East?

What does that have to do with Mandate Palestine 1948?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Pre-Islam, 99% of the Middle East was Jewish and Christian, with Zoroastrian and pagan minorities.

Muslims invaded the Middle East and north Africa, and Europe and Asia in jihad and Islamized the lands.

Now, you know, uneducated one.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What does that have to do with Mandate Palestine 1948?



You mean, the British Mandate that gave 80% of Mandate Palestine, TransJordan, to the Hashemites from Arabia?

When will you speak with King Abdullah in Jordan about renouncing his throne and give Jordan to the Pallies?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

All of which has exactly what to do with 1948 Mandate Palestine where two out of every three potential voters was NOT Jewish?

Are you unable to wrap your rich bitch mind around that simple question?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> All of which has exactly what to do with 1948 Mandate Palestine where two out of every three potential voters was NOT Jewish?
> 
> Are you unable to wrap your rich bitch mind around that simple question?



The British Mandate that gave 80% of Mandate Palestine--Jordan-- to the Hashemite trash from Arabia?

Have you spoken with King Abdullah about abdicating the throne to give Jordan to the Pallies?  

Go for it, Georgie!


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

In 1948 two out every three potential voters living between the Jordan River and Mediterranean Sea were NOT Jews.

How did a Jewish Homeland come to exist on that real estate?

Show time, rich bitch.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> In 1948 two out every three potential voters living between the Jordan River and Mediterranean Sea were NOT Jews.
> 
> How did a Jewish Homeland come to exist on that real estate?
> 
> Show time, rich bitch.



Jordan was Eastern Palestine and represented 80% of Mandate Palestine, which the British gave to the Arabians.

Why haven't you spoken with King Abdullah about renouncing his throne and giving Jordan to the Pallies?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

"For openers, Brenner showed how the Zionists had a long history of shameless cooperation with the Nazis, especially after the dictator Adolph Hitler had came to power in 1933. 

"The Zionists were also in bed, to some extent, with the other members of what later became known as WWIIs 'Axis of Evil,' that included Benito Mussolinis Italy, and Tojo Hidekis Japan. 

"For example, on March 29,1936, Zionists praised Il Duce, and his regime, at the opening of a maritime school, funded by the Fascist government, at Civitavecchia. This is where a Zionist youth group, the 'Betar,' trained its sailors for the future Revisionist state. 

"The speakers ignored the fact that on Oct. 3, 1935, Italian troops had invaded Abyssinia." 

Rich Jews, Germans, Italians and Japanese worked in tandem to further their fortunes.

I'm shocked.

Truth Seeker


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How did a Jewish Homeland come to exist on that real estate?



Uneducated one, Israel existed at least 3200 years ago and Jews have lived continuously in Israel since then.

No Arab country existed as a sovereign state prior to World War I.

So, Arab interloper scum must evacuate the land or be liquidated.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > In 1948 two out every three potential voters living between the Jordan River and Mediterranean Sea were NOT Jews.
> ...


Why haven't you stopped stealing your neighbors land and water?

(and fucking your dog)

Rich Bitch.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > In 1948 two out every three potential voters living between the Jordan River and Mediterranean Sea were NOT Jews.
> ...


By what moral authority did the British "give" anything to Arab or Jew?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Georgie, you continually get smacked down by me and just move on to another inane post awaiting another smack down from me or someone else.

You're like a ping pong ball, only with a lower IQ.  

Your psychotic behavior is why you have no reputational points.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



In what moral authority did Muslim jihad have to conquer the entire Middle East, north Africa and, in earlier years, much of Asia and Europe, from Spain to Portugal to Italy?

Jews have lived in Israel for 3000 years.

Deal with it, sucker.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Often as slaves.

Sucker.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

"Palestinian Arab politics were dominated by a handful of rich clans. 

"The most nationalistic were the Husaynis, led by the Mufti of Jerusalem, al-Hajj Amin al-Husayni. Intensely pious, his response to the Zionist provocations at the Wall was to raise the faithful against the Zionists as infidels rather than as a political enemy. 

"He was suspicious of any social reform and quite unprepared to develop a political programme which could mobilise the largely illiterate Palestinian peasantry. 

"It was this lack of a programme for the peasant majority which guaranteed that *he could never create a political force capable of coping with the numerically inferior, but vastly more efficient Zionists.* 

"He was compelled to look abroad for a patron to give him some of the strength that his reactionary politics prevented him from generating from within Palestinian society. 

"His choice fell on Italy."

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Palestinian Arab politics were dominated by a handful of rich clans. marxists



BOGUS website, Marxist trash.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

You're disputing the existence of rich Arab fascists?
Or maybe you're in doubt about Mussolini?
How about Galeazzo Ciano...

"The deal with Rome was completely secret until it was accidentally revealed in April 1935, since it could hardly be justified in the Arab world. 

"*Mussolini had used poison gas against the 1931 Senussi uprising in Libya, and was, moreover, openly pro-Zionist*. 

"*However, Rome was anti-British and was willing to subsidise the Mufti on that account*. 

"The first payment was made in 1934, but little was achieved for either the Palestinians or the Italians. 

"Some years later Mussolini&#8217;s Foreign Minister &#8211; his son-in-law, Galeazzo Ciano &#8211; had to confess to the German ambassador that:

    "'for years he maintained constant relations with the Grand Mufti of which his secret fund could tell a tale. 

"'The return of this gift of millions had not been exactly great and had really been confined to occasional destruction of pipelines, which in most cases could be quickly repaired.'"

Rich Shit Clumps.

Lenni Brenner: Zionism in the Age of the Dictators (Chap. 8)


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You're disputing the existence of rich Arab fascists?
> Or maybe you're in doubt about Mussolini?
> How about Galeazzo Ciano...
> 
> ...



BOGUS.  This is why you're severely uneducated and have not one reputational point.

Prayer for points


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Just because you're not interested in the dialectic
Does not mean the dialectic isn't interested in you.

Pray for Masada


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Just because you're not interested in the dialectic
> Does not mean the dialectic isn't interested in you.
> 
> Pray for Masada



No reputational points for you


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Is a Jewish state inherently anti-democratic?

Let's ask Noam (the language teacher) Chomsky:

"...The vague ideas I had at the time were to go to Palestine, perhaps to to a kibbutz, to try to become involved in efforts at *Arab-Jewish cooperation within a socialist framework, opposed to the deeply antidemocratic concept of a Jewish state (a position that was considered well within the mainstream of Zionism)."* 

Personal Influences


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Is a Jewish state inherently anti-democratic?
> 
> Let's ask Noam (the language teacher) Chomsky:
> 
> ...



Chomsky the language teacher and crackpot?  

Martin Luther King, Jr...


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.


Ihttp://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2002/01/21/ED115336.DTL&hw=john+lewis&sn=003&sc=627


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

"I began to take his graduate courses; in fact the first reading I did in linguistics was the proofs of his book Methods in Structural Linguistics, which appeared several years later. 

"At his suggestion, *I also began to take graduate courses in philosophy -- with Nelson Goodman, Morton White, and others -- and mathematics -- with Nathan Fine -- fields in which I had no background at all, but which I found fascinating*, in part, no doubt, thanks to unusually stimulating teachers."

Personal Influences


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "I began to take his graduate courses; in fact the first reading I did in linguistics was the proofs of his book Methods in Structural Linguistics, which appeared several years later.



My advanced degree in Middle East studies from Princeton Univ. smashes Chomsky's complete lack of credentials.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

"Until the Arab revolt, the Nazis patronage of Zionism had been warm but scarcely committed, as we have seen. 

"However, with the political turmoil in Palestine and the appointment of the Peel Commission, *the WZO saw their chance to persuade the Nazis to make a public commitment to them in Palestine itself.* 

"On 8 December 1936 a joint delegation of the Jewish Agency, the highest body of the WZO in Palestine, and the Hitachdut Olei Germania (the German Immigrants Association), went to the Jerusalem office of Doehle, the German Consul-General. 

"The Zionist scholar, David Yisraeli, has related the incident.

    "'They sought through Doehle to persuade the Nazi government to have its Jerusalem representative appear before the Peel Commission, and declare that Germany was interested in an increased immigration to Palestine because of its eagerness to have the Jews emigrate from Germany. 

      "'The Consul, however, rejected the proposal on the spot. 

    "'His official reasons were that considerations of increased immigration from Germany would inevitably bring out the matter of the transfer which was detrimental to British exports to Palestine."

Zionism in


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "I began to take his graduate courses; in fact the first reading I did in linguistics was the proofs of his book Methods in Structural Linguistics, which appeared several years later.
> ...


Post your Wiki.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Until the Arab revolt, the Nazis patronage of Zionism had been warm but scarcely committed, as we have seen.



Bogus.  This is why you're severely uneducated.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> Then came the Third Reich, connections to the Arab world and, later, to other Muslim countries. Now that the German archives are open, we know that within weeks of Hitlers coming to power in 1933, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem got in touch with the German consul general in Jerusalem, Doctor Heinrich Wolff, and offered his services. It is interesting that the common image of the Germans pursuing the Arabs is the reverse of what happened. The Arabs were pursuing the Germans.
> 
> The Germans turned their attention more seriously to the Arabs, responding at last to their approaches, and from then on the relationship developed very swiftly.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Power-Religion-Politics-Middle/dp/019514421X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288749276&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Faith and Power: Religion and Politics in the Middle East (9780195144215): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I've been to the White House.  Chomsky has not.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


With Monica on your arm?

You are two of a kind, you know.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I've worked in the WH.  Chomsky, not so much


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Until the Arab revolt, the Nazis patronage of Zionism had been warm but scarcely committed, as we have seen.
> ...


What does Bernard Lewis have to say about Adolf Eichmann's conversations with Haganah agent Feivel Polkes?

SS files captured by the US Army have this to say:

"Polkes is a national-Zionist He is against all Jews who are opposed to the erection of a Jewish state in Palestine. 

"As a Haganah man he fights against Communism and all aims of Arab-British friendship ... He noted that the Haganah&#8217;s goal is to reach, as soon as possible, *a Jewish majority in Palestine*.

"Therefore he worked, as this objective required, with or against the British Intelligence Service, the Sureté Generale, with England and Italy ... He declared himself willing to work for Germany in the form of providing intelligence as long as this does not oppose his own political goals. 

"Among other things he would support German foreign policy in the Near East. 

"He would try to find oil sources for the German Reich without affecting British spheres of interest if the German monetary regulations were eased for Jewish emigrants to Palestine."

What does Lewis have to say about Jews for oil?

Zionism in


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Noam doesn't work in knee pads.

You and Monica...not so much.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Chomsky is a crackpot.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kookoo


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Lewis on Eichmann?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Guess that makes you and Bernie less than crack pots.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



This Bernie, uneducated one?

"When it comes to Islamic studies, Bernard Lewis is the father of us all. With brilliance, integrity, and extraordinary mastery of languages and sources, he has led the way for Jewish and Christian investigators seeking to understand the Muslim world."--National Review

"No scholar of Islam in the Western world has more thoroughly earned the respect of generalists and academics alike than Bernard Lewis."--Baltimore Sun

"No one has done more to examine the interactions of the West and the Middle East. Lewis' book will remain a landmark in the study of the modern Middle East."--Foreign Affairs

"Replete with the exceptional historical insight that one has come to expect from the world's foremost Islamic scholar." --Karen Elliott House, Wall Street Journal 

"Our greatest authority on the world of Islam has followed his recent series of best-selling books with this gathering of fifty-one essays from the past fifty-one years. And an enjoyable, as well as an enlightening, collection it turns out to be.' -- Hazhir Tiemourian 

"Lewis's scholarship is prodigious....He avoids dogmatic positions himself and sees dogma as something to be analyzed. It is this sense of nuance, of historical setting, of honesty to texts, that informs the essays in Islam and the West."--The New York Review of Books

"Professor Lewis never fails in respect for the culture he has illuminated so brilliantly...this is a book for everyone interested in the contemporary evolution of the Islamic world"
Middle East International

"Inestimable...replete with the exceptional historical insight that one has come to expect from the world's foremost Islamic scholar."--The Wall Street Journal

"A towering figure among experts on the culture and religion of the Muslim world" (Baltimore Sun)

"Arguably the West's most distinguished scholar on the Middle East."--Newsweek 

Lewis's academic credentials are impeccable... the collection of essays, articles, reviews, lectures and contributions to encyclopaedias gives a glimpse of his towering scholarship.' -- Michael Binyon THE TIMES 

"The author has mobilized his unrivaled knowledge of both Turkish and Western sources to assess the significance of the Ataturk revolution and provide an essential background for the formation of judgments about contemporary Turkey's problems and prospects."--The Times Literary Supplement

"There is probably no scholar alive today who can equal his breadth of knowledge of the Muslim past...a book that anyone who is interested in the Middle East will consult with profit"
F.H. Stewart, New Middle East

"Lewis brings to this work not only his superb technical competence as a historian and mastery of the requisite Near Eastern and European languages but also an underlying humanism which raises his scholarship above a purely academic level. For this reason this book should be read by anyone who is interested in the Middle East, past and present"---CHOICE

"Lewis has done us all--Muslim and non-Muslim alike--a remarkable service.... The book's great strength, and its claim upon our attention, [is that] it offers a long view in the midst of so much short-term and confusing punditry on television, in the op-ed pages, on campuses and in strategic studies think tanks." --Paul Kennedy, The New York Times Book Review

Muslim loss of civilizational leadership and retreat from modernity is at the center of global history over the last five hundred years and remains at this very time a major factor in international conflicts and diplomatic quarrels. What went wrong? Indeed. Muslims often have the feeling that history has somehow betrayed them, and on no comparable issue is the historian's potential contribution more important--the more so because the subject is plagued by ideological commitments, partisan blather, and the constraints of political correctness. People have shunned the topic for all the wrong reasons. All the more reason to be grateful for Bernard Lewis's interventions. No one knows better the languages and motivations of the players, and no one is more reliable in the objectivity of his judgments."--David Landes, Harvard University 

"Brilliant...weaves a seamless web between past and present. In collection of remarkable learning and range Mr. Lewis takes us, as he alone among today's historians and interpreters of Islam can, from the early encoutners of Christendom and Islam to today's Islamic dilemmas. To read Mr. Lewis on Europe's obsession with the Ottoman Turks, the raging battle between secularism and fundamentalism in the Muslim world, or the difficulty of studying other peoples' histories is to be taken through a treacherous terrain by the coolest and most reassuring of guides. You are in the hands of the Islamic world's foremost living historian. Of that world's ordeal he writes with the greatest care and authority and no small measure of sympathy."--Fouad Ajami, writing in The Wall Street Journal

The press of world events has transformed Bernard Lewis into the most public sort of intellectual, well into the emeritus phase of his scholarly career. His 2002 study, What Went Wrong?, shed much welcome, if controversial, light on the divergent courses of Islamic and Western civilization at a moment when the question could not be more urgent. Now in a new collection of essays, From Babel to Dragomans, Lewis teases out the implications of his earlier argument in a wide range of settings, from traditional Middle Eastern feasts and rituals to the anti-Western propaganda campaigns of al Qaeda."--Chris Lehmann, The Washington Post
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Power-Religion-Politics-Middle/dp/019514421X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288749276&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Faith and Power: Religion and Politics in the Middle East (9780195144215): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 2, 2010)

So you and Bernie have nothing to add about Eichmann and Polkes?

'Doesn't sound like an issue Chomsky would duck.

But neither of you will ever be confused with Chomsky.

Eichmann...maybe.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> So you and Bernie have nothing to add about Eichmann and Polkes?
> 
> 'Doesn't sound like an issue Chomsky would duck.
> 
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"It was only the incompetence of his foes that allowed Hitler to come to power, and the new Chancellor still had to prove to his *capitalist patrons* that he could handle the responsibilities of running Germany. 

"His position was by no means completely secure: the workers were still against him, and the industrialists still had to be shown that he could get the economy moving.

"Abroad the capitalists wavered between relief that he had crushed the Communists and fear that he would eventually start another war. 

"Foreign opinion was now crucial: Germany was dependent on the world market, *and Hitlers anti-Semitism became a problem.* 

"The Jews were powerful in the emporiums of the world, particularly in two of Germanys biggest markets  Eastern Europe and America. 

"German business interests were by no means certain about their loyalty to the new Chancellor; together with their *friends in the army* they might have to curb him or even replace him, if they were themselves to suffer losses because the Jews and his other foreign foes united in a boycott of German exports.

"The regimes own economic experts frankly discussed their grave weakness and were extremely concerned that the New Order might not survive resolute opposition abroad."

Millions of human beings died in WWII because the world's capitalists could not bring themselves to resolutely oppose Adolph Hitler?

Sounds like something Bibi and other slaves would understand.

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "It was only the incompetence of his foes that allowed Hitler to come to power, and the new Chancellor still had to prove to his *capitalist patrons* that he could handle the responsibilities of running Germany.
> 
> "His position was by no means completely secure: the workers were still against him, and the industrialists still had to be shown that he could get the economy moving.
> 
> ...



Marxists are mentally ill


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marxists and capitalists are slaves.

So are you.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marxists and capitalists are slaves.
> 
> So are you.



I have a beautiful family and a successful life.   You, on the other hand...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"The Jews moved very slowly but finally New Yorks Jewish War Veterans (JWV), after considering the consequences for German Jewry, announced a trade boycott on 19 March 1933 and *organised a huge protest parade on the 23rd.*

"The Mayor of New York took part and so did the Communists, whom the ex-servicemen refused to allow into the demonstration until they took down their banners.

"Spurning the thousands of Communists in New Yorks Jewish community doomed the tiny veteran groups efforts."

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The Jews moved very slowly but finally New Yorks Jewish War Veterans (JWV), after considering the consequences for German Jewry, announced a trade boycott on 19 March 1933 and *organised a huge protest parade on the 23rd.*
> 
> "The Mayor of New York took part and so did the Communists, whom the ex-servicemen refused to allow into the demonstration until they took down their banners.
> 
> ...



Marxists are losers


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marxists and capitalists are slaves.
> ...


How many innocent human beings  have died for your lifestyle, slave?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"Soon after the veterans failure Abe Coralnik, a Zionist, and Samuel Untermyer, a sympathiser who had donated the money for the new stadium at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem, put together what ultimately became the Non-Sectarian Anti-Nazi League. 

"However, *boycott picketing was illegal and Untermyer, a Tammany lawyer, would not break the law."*

How *rich* is that?

A Tammany lawyer who wouldn't break the law?

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Soon after the veterans failure Abe Coralnik, a Zionist, and Samuel Untermyer, a sympathiser who had donated the money for the new stadium at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem, put together what ultimately became the Non-Sectarian Anti-Nazi League.
> 
> "However, *boycott picketing was illegal and Untermyer, a Tammany lawyer, would not break the law."*
> 
> ...



Bogus website.  Still no reputational points.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Why do you think rich Jews in 1933 were afraid to boycott Hitler's Germany?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why do you think rich Jews in 1933 were afraid to boycott Hitler's Germany?



Why don't you spend less time hallucinating about Jews and try to get your life together?
I guess I answered my own question: Mental illness


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"Of course, without mass picketing a boycott cannot be enforced and those in the Jewish community who were determined to impose a boycott turned next to Rabbi Wise and the Zionist American Jewish Congress (AJC) to take the lead. 

"At first Wise opposed both demonstrations and a boycott, but by 27 March even he was willing to fill Madison Square Garden *for the rally that so disturbed Goering*. 

"A large assembly of politicians, churchmen and trade union bureaucrats duly denounced the tyrant in Berlin, *but nothing was done to organize mass support.*"

Zionism in


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think rich Jews in 1933 were afraid to boycott Hitler's Germany?
> ...


Or maybe some of the rich Jews and Gentiles of the time valued their lifestyles more than the freedom (and lives) of others.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"The Reichstag caught fire. It was February 27, 1933.

"...Hitler went in the middle of the night to the offices of the _Volkischer Beobachter_, where an assistant told him to come back during business hours. 'Are you mad?' said Hitler. 'Don't you realize that an event of incalculable importance is actually now taking place?' He and Goebbels worked the rest of the night getting the next issue ready.

"Civil rights in Germany were suspended. 'Goering let loose his hordes, and at one blow all justice in Germany was smashed,' wrote Stephan Zweig."

Human Smoke: Nicholson Baker P.34


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"The _NEW YORK TIMES_ reported, on page one, that the Central Union of German Citizens of the Jewish Faith, a group with sixty thousand members, had issued a statement saying that the reports of atrocities by Nazis against Jews were 'pure invention.' It was March 25, 1933.

"Anti-Semitism existed, and it was, the society said, a matter of *grave* concern, but it was a domestic affair. 'Let us take an energetic stand against everybody attempting criminally to influence the shaping of Germany's future through foreign newspapers.'"

*GRAVE* concern.
Get it?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"James G. McDonald, chairman of the Foreign Policy Association of the United States, had dinner in Berlin with Ernst Hanfstaengel, Hitler's friend. It was April 1, 1933. McDonald told Hanfstaengel that he'd just had a meeting with Hitler, in which he'd said that Hitler's anti-Semitic policies were injuring Germany. Hitler had said, 'The world will yet thank us for teaching it how to deal with the Jews..."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Of course, without mass picketing a boycott cannot be enforced and those in the Jewish community who were determined to impose a boycott turned next to Rabbi Wise and the Zionist American Jewish Congress (AJC) to take the lead.
> 
> "At first Wise opposed both demonstrations and a boycott, but by 27 March even he was willing to fill Madison Square Garden *for the rally that so disturbed Goering*.
> 
> ...



BOGUS website.  Still no reputational points.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "James G. McDonald, chairman of the Foreign Policy Association of the United States, had dinner in Berlin with Ernst Hanfstaengel, Hitler's friend. It was April 1, 1933. McDonald told Hanfstaengel that he'd just had a meeting with Hitler, in which he'd said that Hitler's anti-Semitic policies were injuring Germany. Hitler had said, 'The world will yet thank us for teaching it how to deal with the Jews..."



No linkee?   No doubt, another BOGUS website.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The _NEW YORK TIMES_ reported, on page one, that the Central Union of German Citizens of the Jewish Faith, a group with sixty thousand members, had issued a statement saying that the reports of atrocities by Nazis against Jews were 'pure invention.' It was March 25, 1933.
> 
> "Anti-Semitism existed, and it was, the society said, a matter of *grave* concern, but it was a domestic affair. 'Let us take an energetic stand against everybody attempting criminally to influence the shaping of Germany's future through foreign newspapers.'"
> 
> ...



No linkee, again?   Another fake quote?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"But the documents demonstrate that collaboration began when Hitler came to power, years before the Holocaust. 

"*In 1933, the Zionistischen Vereinigung für Deutschland, the German Zionist Federation, sent a secret message to the Nazis:*

    "May we therefore be permitted to present our views, which, in our opinion, make possible a solution in keeping with the principles of the new German State of National Awakening...

"It is our opinion that an answer to the Jewish question truly satisfying to the national state can be brought about only with the *collaboration of the Jewish movement that aims at a social, cultural, and moral renewal of Jewry*.... 

"*Zionism believes that a rebirth of national life, such as is occurring in German life through adhesion to Christian and national values, must also take place in the Jewish national group....* 

"On the foundation of the new state, *which has established the principle of race*, we wish so to fit our community into the total structure so that for us too, in the sphere assigned to us, fruitful activity for the Fatherland is possible.... 

"Our acknowledgment of Jewish nationality provides for a clear and sincere relationship to the German people and its national and racial realities.... [W]e do not wish to falsify these fundamentals, because we, too, are against mixed marriage and are for maintaining the purity of the Jewish group." 

What do you have to say about maintaining the purity of the Jewish group?

"Princeton"?

The Plot


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "But the documents demonstrate that collaboration began when Hitler came to power, years before the Holocaust.
> 
> "*In 1933, the Zionistischen Vereinigung für Deutschland, the German Zionist Federation, sent a secret message to the Nazis:[]
> 
> ...


*

BOGUS website.  You're wasting valuable bandwidth.*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "James G. McDonald, chairman of the Foreign Policy Association of the United States, had dinner in Berlin with Ernst Hanfstaengel, Hitler's friend. It was April 1, 1933. McDonald told Hanfstaengel that he'd just had a meeting with Hitler, in which he'd said that Hitler's anti-Semitic policies were injuring Germany. Hitler had said, 'The world will yet thank us for teaching it how to deal with the Jews..."
> ...


You were expecting Amazon.com?

Human Smoke: The Beginnings of World War II, and the End of Civilization. Simon & Schuster. 2008. P.34

How much would Hitler have had to pay for your services?

Slave.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Soon after the veterans failure Abe Coralnik, a Zionist, and Samuel Untermyer, a sympathiser who had donated the money for the new stadium at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem, put together what ultimately became the Non-Sectarian Anti-Nazi League.
> ...


Still unable to comment intelligently on the content of my posts?

Or maybe you're pressed for time.

Time is money...for slaves like you


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Your posts are merely the scribblings of a diseased mind.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The _NEW YORK TIMES_ reported, on page one, that the Central Union of German Citizens of the Jewish Faith, a group with sixty thousand members, had issued a statement saying that the reports of atrocities by Nazis against Jews were 'pure invention.' It was March 25, 1933.
> ...


*Grave* concern.

Get it?

Think there might have been a few rich capitalists among those 60,000 German Citizens of Jewish Faith?

Do you think you might have been one of them in another life?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Your posts are $HIT.

Killed any Arabs today?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Arabs kill themselves, jihadist.  Allahu fuckbar.
"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INf4-DRJlUs[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Got any Love for those 60,000 Jews who claimed reports of atrocities by Nazis against Jews were 'pure invention?"


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Got any Love for those 60,000 Jews who claimed reports of atrocities by Nazis against Jews were 'pure invention?"



No love, jihadist, for the millions slaughtered in Darfur and southern Sudan by Muhammadans?  Allahu Fuckbar!



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


 Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Next time send a million to Darfur.

See if you sleep better.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Next time send a million to Darfur.
> 
> See if you sleep better.



You desire death, jihadist ass licker.  Allahu fuckbar!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INf4-DRJlUs[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Why do you think 60,000 German Jews in 1933 would make the claim that "reports of atrocities by Nazis against Jews were 'pure invention?'"

The same reason you claim Palestinians don't exist?

Do you ever wonder what happened to those 60,000 Kosher cheerleaders for Hitler?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why do you think 60,000 German Jews in 1933 would make the claim that "reports of atrocities by Nazis against Jews were 'pure invention?'"
> 
> The same reason you claim Palestinians don't exist?
> 
> Do you ever wonder what happened to those 60,000 Kosher cheerleaders for Hitler?




No rep points


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

No answers?
Princeton?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> No answers?
> Princeton?



No clue, high school dropout.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"Zionism believes that a rebirth of national life, such as is occurring in German life through adhesion to Christian and national values, must also take place in the Jewish national group.... On the foundation of the new state, *which has established the principle of race*, we wish so to fit our community into the total structure so that for us too, in the sphere assigned to us, *fruitful activity for the Fatherland* is possible...."

Was the State of Israel established on the principle of race?

The Plot to Stigmatize...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Zionism believes that a rebirth of national life, such as is occurring in German life through adhesion to Christian and national values, must also take place in the Jewish national group.... On the foundation of the new state, *which has established the principle of race*, we wish so to fit our community into the total structure so that for us too, in the sphere assigned to us, *fruitful activity for the Fatherland* is possible...."
> 
> Was the State of Israel established on the principle of race?
> 
> The Plot to Stigmatize...



Bogus website.  Psycho poster


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Bogus in what way?

Are you contesting the authenticity of Brenner's documents or translations? Brenner seems to deal with these issues in his CounterPunch article of 25 May 2005:

"On May 4th, an article, 'Board's Amazon Appeal,' appeared on Jewish News, a Zionist website. It reported that the Board Of Deputies Of British Jews, pro-Zionist religious Jewry's central organization, had complained to Amazon re a book I edited, 51 Documents: Zionist Collaboration with the Nazis.

"I wrote the Board. It responded. I answered their critique & challenged them to publicly debate the issue. Below is the Jewish News article and the correspondence between me & the Board."

On 5 May 2005 Brenner e-mailed his accusers:

"...Do you contest the authenticity of any documents? Or do you have problems with the translations?"

In their 17 May response to Brenner no mention is made of any issues of authenticity or accuracy of translation.

Leading Brenner to conclude the following on 23 May:

"In my note, I asked if you 'contest the authenticity of any documents? Or do you have problems with the translations?' As you raise no objection, we may treat the documents as undisputed."

If these documents are authentic and their translations accurate do you still believe the word "bogus" applies?

The Plot to Stigmatize


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Bogus in what way?
> 
> Are you contesting the authenticity of Brenner's documents or translations? Brenner seems to deal with these issues in his CounterPunch article of 25 May 2005:
> 
> ...





No reputational points


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

No guts?

Edwin??


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Bogus in what way?
> ...



Mr. Deflection posts again.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No reputational points for you, either.  Seems you have no credibility, either.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



More smoke.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Still, no reputational points.  Still, no credibility.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Are you questioning the authenticity of Brenner's documents or the accuracy of their translation?

Are you  paid by the deflection, "Edwin?"


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The forum is questioning your mental state, a reflection of zero reputational points after one year.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

I've never been banned.

Have you?

Edwin??


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Zionism believes that a rebirth of national life, such as is occurring in German life through adhesion to Christian and national values, must also take place in the Jewish national group.... On the foundation of the new state, *which has established the principle of race*, we wish so to fit our community into the total structure so that for us too, in the sphere assigned to us, *fruitful activity for the Fatherland* is possible...."
> ...


Was the Jewish National Fund established on the principle of racial superiority?

"Zionist land policy was incorporated in the Constitution of the Jewish Agency for Palestineland is to be acquired as Jewish property and the title to the lands acquired is to be taken in the name of the *Jewish National Fund, to the end that the same shall be held as the inalienable property of the Jewish people*. 

"The provision goes on to stipulate that the Agency shall promote agricultural colonization based on Jewish labor The effect of this Zionist colonization policy on the Arabs was that land acquired by Jews became extra-territorialized. 

"It ceased to be land from which the Arabs could ever hope to gain any advantage

The Zionists made no secret of their intentions, for as early as 1921, Dr. Eder, a member of the Zionist Commission, boldly told the Court of Inquiry, *there can be only one National Home in Palestine, and that a Jewish one, and no equality in the partnership between Jews and Arabs, but a Jewish preponderance as soon as the numbers of the race are sufficiently increased.* 

"He then asked that only Jews should be allowed to bear arms. Sami Hadawi, Bitter Harvest. 

The Origin pp. 6-7


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Was the Jewish National Fund established on the principle of racial superiority?



Er, no, since all Israeli citizens, including Arabs, have the same access to owning and leasing land.

In fact, Bedouins receive special privileges on land not offered to Jews.

Jews are not permitted to own land in most Arab and Muslim countries and Christians cannot own land in Saudi Arabia.

Thus, you're a clueless dimwit, as usual.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Why are only Jews allowed to bear arms?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why are only Jews allowed to bear arms?



Why do you lie, since Arabs are in the IDF?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

You're projecting.

How many civilian Arabs living under Israeli law are legally entitled to bear arms?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You're projecting.
> 
> How many civilian Arabs living under Israeli law are legally entitled to bear arms?



As many as have licenses, clueless one.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Was the Jewish National Fund established on the principle of racial superiority?
> ...


"Jonathan Cook
Al-Ahram Weekly
December 14-20, 2006

"Arabs in Israel call for a 'state of all its citizens' to replace Jewish-only policies, writes Jonathan Cook in Nazareth.

"The official political leadership of Israel's more than one million Palestinian citizens issued a manifesto in Nazareth last week demanding a raft of changes to end the *systematic discrimination exercised against non-Jews by the state since its creation nearly six decades ago..."*

"Another controversial demand is for a radical overhaul of the system of land policy and planning in Israel, described in the manifesto as 'the most sensitive issue' between Palestinian citizens and their state. 

"Israel has nationalised 93 per cent of the territory inside its vague borders, holding it in trust *not for its citizens but for the Jewish people worldwide*.

We Didn't Disappear


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Farah claims in 1949 about 160,000 Arabs lived in Israel while today 1.2 million Arabs reside there.

Why didn't he mention 1948 figures showing 1.35 million Arabs living in Mandate Palestine?

Why don't you and other propagandists mention the ethnic flavor of Israel's democracy?

"The most contentious issue raised in the document, called 'The Future Vision of the Palestinian Arabs in Israel, is Israel's status as a Jewish state. The authors &#8211; leading academics and community activists &#8211; argue that *Israel is not a democracy but an 'ethnocracy'* similar to Turkey, Sri Lanka and the Baltic states."

"Instead, says the manifesto, Israel must become a 'consensual democracy' enabling Palestinian citizens 'to be fully active in the decision-making process and guarantee our individual and collective civil, historic and national rights.'

An editorial in Israel's liberal Haaretz newspaper denounced the document as 'undermining the Jewish character of the state' and argued that it was likely its publication would 'actually weaken the standing of Arabs in Israel instead of strengthening it'".

We Didn't Disappear


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Farah claims in 1949 about 160,000 Arabs lived in Israel while today 1.2 million Arabs reside there.
> 
> Why didn't he mention 1948 figures showing 1.35 million Arabs living in Mandate Palestine?



Arabs were illegal aliens, little Georgie.  Palestine is Jewish land.  Arabs originated in Arabia.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Israel is not a democracy but an ethnocracy



Israel is a democracy, little Georgie.  Israel is the only democracy in the Middle East.

Israel: Free and fair elections.  Open society.  Free press.  Independent judiciary.  

Run along, little Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

You should mention that to Jonathan Cook, Edwin.

"In all likelihood, I will be one of the very first non-Jews expected to swear loyalty to *Israel as an ideology *rather than as a state.

"Until now, naturalising residents, like the country&#8217;s soldiers, pledged an oath to Israel and its laws. 

"*That is the situation in most countries*. 

"But soon, if the Israeli parliament passes a bill being advanced by the government, aspiring citizens will instead be required to uphold the Zionist majority&#8217;s presumption that Israel is a 'Jewish and democratic state'&#8221;.

Currently 1.5 million Arabs "live" in Gaza.
3.8 million Arabs live in Israel and the West Bank.
About 5.8 million Jews call Israel home today.

What happens when Israel has to choose between being democratic and being Jewish?

Follow the money?

My oath...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You should mention that to Jonathan Cook, Edwin.



Cook is bogus, stupid boy.

This is why you are severely uneducated


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 6, 2010)

You're embarrassingly amateurish in most of your responses, even by hasbara standards.

Try reading.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You're embarrassingly amateurish in most of your responses, even by hasbara standards.
> 
> Try reading.



Coming from an empty vessel like you?  Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 6, 2010)

About one month after the 60,000 members of the Central Union of German Citizen of Jewish Faith issued their statement saying reports of Nazi atrocities against Jews were "pure invention", Lilian Mowrer heard Hitler proclaim publicly, "Our enemies will be brutally and ruthlessly exterminated."

"Mowrer thought she must have misheard. The leader of a great nation wouldn't say something like that...

"And then the nighttime disappearances and beatings began, the murders, she wrote, 'of hundreds and hundreds done in cold blood by sexual sadists and lads not out of their teens, upon orders of "party superiors."'

"Then the yellow signs went up on Jewish-owned stores. 

Waving her American passport, Mowrer pushed through human chains of storm troopers and shopped 'till she dropped in every Jewish store she could find.

"It was April 1933."

"How could this be happening? she wondered. 
"The country was calm.
"The streets were clean.
"Traffic flowed smoothly.

"'Germans are among the most likable people in Europe and surely average no greater number of bullies and sadists than any other nation,'" she wrote.

*"'The difference was that Hitler's regime was built on sadists and bullies, from the top down.'"*

Copyright 2008 by Nicholson Baker
Human Smoke:The Beginnings of WWII, the End of Civilization.
pp. 35-36


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> About one month after the 60,000 members of the Central Union of German Citizen of Jewish Faith issued their statement saying reports of Nazi atrocities against Jews were "pure invention", Lilian Mowrer heard Hitler proclaim publicly, "Our enemies will be brutally and ruthlessly exterminated."
> 
> "Mowrer thought she must have misheard. The leader of a great nation wouldn't say something like that...
> 
> ...



BOGUS.  
No reputational points for you.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 6, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > You're embarrassingly amateurish in most of your responses, even by hasbara standards.
> ...


'Hope you choke on it, hasbara.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Two words, psycho: Anger Management


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 6, 2010)

"In 1933, the Zionistischen Vereinigung für Deutschland, the *German Zionist Federation*, sent a secret message to the Nazis:

    'May we therefore be permitted to present our views, which, in our opinion, make possible a solution in keeping with the principles of the new German State of National Awakening.... 

"'It is our opinion that an answer to the Jewish question truly satisfying to the national state can be brought about only with the collaboration of the Jewish movement that aims at a social, cultural, and moral renewal of Jewry.... 

"'Zionism believes that a rebirth of national life, such as is occurring in German life through adhesion to Christian and national values, must also take place in the Jewish national group.... 

"'*On the foundation of the new state, which has established the principle of race*, we wish so to fit our community into the total structure so that for us too, in the sphere assigned to us, *fruitful activity for the Fatherland is possible....* 

"'Our acknowledgment of Jewish nationality provides for a clear and sincere relationship to the German people and its national and racial realities....

"'[W]e do not wish to falsify these fundamentals, because *we, too, are against mixed marriage and are for maintaining the purity of the Jewish group."*'"

"...the collaboration of the Jewish movement...

"...foundation of the new state which has established the principle of race...

'...we, too, are against mixed marriage and are for maintaining the purity of the Jewish group."

Apparently the German Zionist Federation had their share of racists, bullies and sadists too.

The Plot


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "In 1933, the Zionistischen Vereinigung für Deutschland, the *German Zionist Federation*, sent a secret message to the Nazis:
> counterpunch



BOGUS website, little Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

Still waiting for your Wiki, Edwin.

What's your impression of Uri Avnery?

"I was surprised when, towards the end of 1975, I received an invitation from the Prime Minister, Yitzhak Rabin, to meet him at his residence. He opened the door himself, poured me a glass of whiskey, poured one for himself, and without any further ado asked me: 'Tell me, Uri, have you decided to destroy all the doves in the Labor Party?'

Some weeks before, my magazine, Haolam Hazeh ('This World'), had started to publish disclosures about the corrupt dealings of the candidate for President of the Central Bank, Asher Yadlin. 

"On the eve of the conversation, we had also started to publish suspicions concerning the Minister of Housing, Avraham Ofer. Both were leaders of the Labor 'doves'

"I answered that, unfortunately, I could not offer immunity to corrupt politicians, even if their political positions were close to mine. These are separate matters."

Do you even care if occupation and political corruption are not "separate matters."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> counterpunch.org



BOGUS website.  



> occupation



Israel is occupying...Israel.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

CounterPunch

Still waiting for your proof of "bogus" and your Wiki?

btw, is Avnery wrong about "reception committees" or 'communal localities'?

"A Knesset committee has just adopted a law that enables 'reception committees' of 'communal localities' with less than 500 families to refuse would-be residents not to their liking.

"The law, which will come into force in a matter of days, is designed to circumvent the judgment of the Supreme Court forbidding the refusal to admit Arabs. 

"The wording of the law is a masterpiece of verbal acrobatics, in order to avoid the use of the word '*Arab*'. 

"*But the meaning is clear to everybody*."

With the possible exception of "Princeton" whores?

And other pussies.

The Occupation..


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> CounterPunch
> 
> Still waiting for your proof of "bogus" and your Wiki?



If I say it's bogus, it's bogus.  I'm your daddy.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

Is it true that almost all land in Israel belongs to the government?

"An investigation by the Arab 'Adala' organization has shown that the 695 agricultural and urban communities to which the law will apply occupy the greater part of the lands that belong to the government (*most of which, by the way, were expropriated from Arab owners after the foundation of the state*). 

"*Almost all the real estate of Israel belongs to the government*.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Is it true that almost all land in Israel belongs to the government?
> 
> "An investigation by the Arab 'Adala' organization has shown that the 695 agricultural and urban communities to which the law will apply occupy the greater part of the lands that belong to the government most of which, by the way, were expropriated from Arab owners after the foundation of the state.
> 
> "Almost all the real estate of Israel belongs to the government[.



Bogus website.

Israeli Arabs have equal access to land in Israel.

In fact, Arab bedouins receive preferential real estate priivleges over Jews in Israel.

Now, you know


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Is it true that almost all land in Israel belongs to the government?
> 
> "An investigation by the Arab 'Adala' organization has shown that the 695 agricultural and urban communities to which the law will apply occupy the greater part of the lands that belong to the government most of which, by the way, were expropriated from Arab owners after the foundation of the state).
> 
> ]Almost all the real estate of Israel belongs to the government[/B].



Bogus website.

99% of Palestine was owned by the Ottoman Turks, not Arabs.  
Arabs have no title to land in "Palestine," today.

Under international law, Palestine is sovereign Israeli land, not Arab land.

Now, even you know.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

"This is a clear case of racial segregation, of the kind that existed in the US against Jews and blacks. *There it disappeared 50 years ago.* 

"It concerns the very essence of the State of Israel.

" It turns the status of Israel&#8217;s Arab citizens, 20% of the population, into a time bomb." 

Jim Crow Zion?

The Occupation...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "This is a clear case of racial segregation, of the kind that existed in the US against Jews and blacks.



*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: "Why Arabs Love Israel"...*


> *Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.
> *
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own  all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> ...


Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you believe selling or letting apartments to Arabs is a sin?

Are you personally racist and hypocritical?

Or just racist?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Do you believe selling or letting apartments to Arabs is a sin?
> 
> Are you personally racist and hypocritical?
> 
> Or just racist?



*Why Arabs Love Israel
By Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah.* 


> *Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.*
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own  all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> 
> ...


Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

Selling or letting apartments to Arabs.
Sinful?
Not sinful?
Confused?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Selling or letting apartments to Arabs.
> Sinful?
> Not sinful?
> Confused?



*Wall Street Journal...
"The Arab World's Dirty Secret".*


> As Israelis and Palestinians prepare to visit Washington next week to begin direct peace talks, it's worth recalling what refugees the Palestinians arein Arab countries.
> 
> Last week, Lebanon's parliament amended a clause in a 1946 law that had been used to bar the 400,000 Palestinians living in the country from taking any but the most menial jobs. "I was born in Lebanon and I have never known Palestine," the AP quoted one 45-year-old Palestinian who works as a cab driver. "We want to live like Lebanese. We are human beings and we need civil rights."
> 
> ...



The Huffington Riposte: WHO ARE THE GREATEST PERSECUTORS OF THE PALESTINIANS? NOT ISRAEL, IT IS THE REST OF THE ARAB WORLD


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe selling or letting apartments to Arabs is a sin?
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImueOLYl4LE[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.


 


> When a young Palestinian from the Gaza Strip was shot in the leg last year by Hamas during the ongoing conflict between the two main Palestinian political parties, Hamas and Fatah, he was offered treatment in both Egypt and Jordan, but instead he chose to go to Israel.





> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.


 
Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesnt matter to them [that it]s Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasnt such difficulty getting their visas.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

"A society that confers immunity on corrupt leaders is digging its own grave. That is the way the Roman republic rotted and imploded. 

"This has happened to many states since then, even in our lifetime. 

"*It is not the talk about corruption that destroys democracy, but corruption itself.* 

"Corruption cannot be swept under the carpet for long. 

"Even if the media were to stop dancing around it, rumors would get around and undermine trust in government even more."

The Occupation


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"A society that confers immunity on corrupt leaders ... ._


Drivel.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "A society that confers immunity on corrupt leaders is digging its own grave. That is the way the Roman republic rotted and imploded.



Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...



> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"A society that confers immunity on corrupt leaders ... ._
> ...


Your middle name?
doc"Drivel"mauser?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The upper right corner of your page says you suck goats.   Do you deprive camels of oral pleasure?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

The upper right corner of your birth certificate says you were born dead.

Have you licked any foreskin today?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> The upper right corner of your birth certificate says you were born dead.
> 
> Have you licked any foreskin today?



No reputational points for you, boi.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

"THE STRUGGLE against the occupation and the fight against corruption do not contradict each other. On the contrary, they complement one another.    

"*The occupation destroys our ethical standards*. 

"A society that loses its repugnance of the daily cruelty in the occupied territories loses also its resistance to corruption.

The occupation is a life-threatening disease, corruption is 'simply' nausea. But if the patient is nauseous, no medicine will stay down."

The Occupation


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "THE STRUGGLE against the occupation and the fight against corruption do not contradict each other. On the contrary, they complement one another.



Jews occupy...Israel.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

Jews occupy Gaza and Area C.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jews occupy Gaza and Area C.



Nope.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Jews occupy Gaza and Area C.
> ...





> ...with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country



I thought you said Palestine was never a country.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The Western Allies called Judea, the correct historical name of the land, by the Roman term Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



The name game thing is merely smokescreen.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The "Palestinian" thing is merely a hoax.  

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 7, 2010)

"By 1934 the SS had become the most pro-Zionist element in the Nazi Party. Other Nazis were even calling them 'soft' on the Jews. 

"Baron von Mildenstein had returned from his six-month visit to Palestine as an ardent Zionist sympathiser. 

"Now as the head of the Jewish Department of the SSs Security Service, he started studying Hebrew and collecting Hebrew records; when his former companion and guide, Kurt Tuchler, visited his office in 1934, he was greeted by the strains of familiar Jewish folk tunes...

"To commemorate the Barons expedition, Goebbels had a medal struck: *on one side the swastika, on the other the Zionist star.*"

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "By 1934 the SS had become the most pro-Zionist element in the Nazi Party. Other Nazis were even calling them 'soft' on the Jews.
> 
> marxists



Marxists are losers.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2010)

Racists are losers.
Just ask your haver, Hitler:

"*Did Hitler always plan to murder the Jews*? 

"He set down some early thoughts in Mein Kampf:

    'If in 1914 the German working class in their innermost convictions had still consisted of Marxists, the War would have been over in three weeks. Germany would have collapsed even before the first soldier set foot across the border. 

"'No, the fact that the German people was then still fighting proved that the Marxist delusion had not yet been able to gnaw its way into the bottommost depths. 

"'But in exact proportion as, in the course of the War, *the German worker and the German soldier fell back into the hands of the Marxist leaders*, in exactly that proportion he was lost to the fatherland. 

"'If at the beginning of the War and during the War twelve or fifteen thousand of these Hebrew corrupters of the people had been held under poison gas, as happened to hundreds of thousands of our very best German workers in the field, the sacrifices of millions at the front would not have been in vain.'"

Had Marxists been listened to in 1914 there would have been no War to End All Wars or Jewish homeland in the heart of Arab oil.

Tell that to the racist slave you see every time you shave.

Zionism in...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

"Haavara had several obvious advantages to the Nazis. If Jews went to Palestine (in 1933), they would only be able to complain to other Jews. 

"In fact, they would even be a moderating influence there, since the fear of worse consequences for their relatives in Germany, *if anything were done to make the Nazis cancel the Transfer*, would make them reluctant to agitate on a large scale. 

"But the most important use of the Haavara agreement was for propaganda. 

"The Nazis now had something to show their foreign detractors who said they were incapable of any policy toward the Jews other than physical brutality. 

"In a speech on 24 October 1933, Hitler crowed that it was he, not his critics, who really was the Jews benefactor:

    "'In England people assert that their arms are open to welcome all the oppressed, especially the Jews who have left Germany ... But it would be still finer if England did not make her great gesture dependent on the possession of £1,000  England should say: Anyone may enter  *as we unfortunately have done for 30 years.* 

"'If we too had declared that no one could enter Germany save under the condition of bringing with him £1,000 or paying more, then today we should have no Jewish question at all. 

"'So we wild folk have once more proved ourselves better humans  less perhaps in external protestations, but at least in our actions! 

"'And now we are still as generous and give to the Jewish people a far higher percentage as their share in possibility for living than we ourselves possess.'"

Hitler would have a place in today's Knesset with Avi and Bibi.

And all the rest of the racist trash.

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Haavara had several obvious advantages to the Nazis. If Jews went to Palestine (in 1933), they would only be able to complain to other Jews.



Crazy Marxist


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

Says the greedy, racist (and banned) slave.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Says the greedy, racist (and banned) slave.



Says the highly educated, successful, prosperous entrepreneur.

You are the fat, lazy, stupid drunk


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

How many "sand rats" did you personally kill before becoming prosperous?

Stealing your neighbors land and water doesn't make you successful.

But I'm sure you won't understand that until it's too late.

Nazis never do.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many "sand rats" did you personally kill before becoming prosperous?
> 
> Stealing your neighbors land and water doesn't make you successful.
> 
> ...



Millions of sand rats in Darfur are murdered by IslamoNazi sand rats that you suck off, jihadist.

And, only Israel provides safe haven to the refugees from Darfur...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGa2_8tgsKw[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How many "sand rats" did you personally kill before becoming prosperous?
> 
> Stealing your neighbors land and water doesn't make you successful.
> 
> ...



Stop whining, loser, like the Pallies you fellate.  Try making something of yourself, flunkie.

by Goffaq Yussef  (Part 1)

Golly gee, I am SOOOO proud to be a Palestinian Arab from the West Bank. Let me tell you the reasons why I have such warm, fuzzy feelings about my people and culture: 

1. There is no such thing as Mothers Day. No worry about cards, gifts, and expensive meals. There is no honor in being a woman in our culture, so there is no reason to devote a day to her. We do, however, get to enjoy watching our fathers beat our mothers senseless for the slightest real or imagined infraction. Also, if Dad suspects that Mom spoke to a strange man in the street, he gets to kill her to preserve the family honor! 

2. Weapons. Every child, from the time he can grasp an object, is trained to feel comfortable with a rifle or pistol in his hand. And every Palestinian has a weapon: a gun, a rocket launcher, a pound of C-4. What good are hands if they aren't used to kill? 

3. Hate. Boy, we love to hate. Hate is the very basis and foundation of our culture. From the time a child is old enough to understand language, we teach him to hate. Hate Jews, hate the West, hate his fellow man, and most of all, hate himself. We have no love songs, we do not preach love, the word love does not appear anywhere in our society. Hate is the fuel that runs our motors. 

4. Death. The moment a Palestinian Arab child is born, his parents begin to plan his death. How will he die? Will he be struck by an Israeli bullet while being used as a human shield by Palestinian gunmen? Will he get shot while throwing rocks at Jewish soldiers? Will he be packed with explosives and sent to blow himself up, killing others? Or will he merely be one of the many Palestinians murdered by other Palestinians in the normal course of daily life in 
the death-culture of the Palestinian Arabs? Who knows? That's part of the thrill. 

5. Unemployment. Palestinians used to have jobs, working in Israel. But then, our leaders had a brilliant idea: suicide bombings! For their own protection, Israel had to close its borders, preventing Palestinians from going to their jobs, so they could sit around unemployed and blame the Jews for it. What great fun to be your own worst enemy! 

6. Martyrdom. Who in their right mind wants to be a martyr? Among normal people, a martyr complex is considered immature and obnoxious, if not downright crazy. With us, it's the central syndrome of our society! Hey, look at me, I'm gonna kill myself and become admired! And then, when we do kill ourselves, instead of being considered pathetic, we DO get admired! It's a whole complete cycle of sickness! American kids collect baseball cards; Palestinian kids collect martyr cards (really! no joke!).


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

How To Be A Palestinian Loser, Part 2.

7. A feeling of entitlement. When Israel came into being, we declared war. We lost. We fought again. We lost. We fought again. We lost. Israel had the right to kill us all (we sure would kill all of them if we got the chance). Instead, they allow us to live on land they conquered. But we can't leave that alone. We have to claim entitlement to live on land that we lost in 6 wars. Since when does the loser of a war get to claim the land he fought over? They don't. But we do. Not only that, but we happily kill our kids over it! Hey, what's more important -- a chunk of dirt, or some worthless kid who isn't going to amount to anything anyway? 

8. Uselessness. The Jews have won more Nobel Prizes than all other ethnic groups combined. Their contributions to science, art, literature and the humanities is far out of proportion to their population. What have Palestinians produced? Nothing! Not a thing. We don't do anything productive. We're too busy rioting and killing and chanting and screaming and calling for everyone's death. And we blame the Jews for it, as though the Jews stop us from being productive. 

9. Friends. The Palestinian people sure know how to pick 'em. Saadam Hussein. The Taliban. Adolf Hitler. You name a psychopath, and we embrace him. And look who our supporters are! The American Nazi Party. The KKK. Just check their websites and see how they stand in solidarity with us. When you support the Palestinian "cause," you're in real good company. Bring your white sheet! 

10. Freedom. The biggest laugh in the world is when people call us "freedom fighters" or they say we're fighting for our freedom. Take a look at all 22 Arab countries. Do you see any freedom there? Well, that's what our country will be like if we ever get one. It 
will be a dictatorship run by armed, masked thugs who will kill anyone who dissents. Just like we are now. Freedom???? LOLOLOLOL The word doesn't even exist in our language. Hey, just like George Orwell said: "Freedom is slavery. Long live big brother!" 

Remember: Israel is bad! 
Its existence keeps reminding us what a bunch of losers we are.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by georgephillip
> Stealing your neighbors land and water doesn't make you successful.



How can Jews steal their own land they've owned for 4,000 years?  

Even Allah knows the Holy Land belongs to the Jews...

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

Regardless of where those Jews have lived during the last 4000 years?

How about Peru?

"Let me begin with the official Israeli definition of the term 'Jewish', illustrating the crucial difference between Israel as 'a Jewish state' and the majority of other states. 

"By this official definition, *Israel 'belongs' to persons who are defined by the Israeli authorities as 'Jewish', irrespective of where they live, and to them alone.* 

"On the other hand, Israel doesn't officially 'belong' to its non-Jewish citizens, whose status is considered even officially as inferior. 

"This means in practice that *if members of a Peruvian tribe are converted to Judaism,* and thus regarded as Jewish, they are entitled at once to become Israeli citizens and benefit from the approximately *70 per cent of the West Bank land (and the 92 per cent of the area of Israel proper), officially designated only for the benefit of Jews*


But you're not really prejudiced...
Are you?
Slave.

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Regardless of where those Jews have lived during the last 4000 years?



Jews have lived in Judea for 4,000 years, thousands of years before Muslims were even invented.

Your history lesson for the day.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of where those Jews have lived during the last 4000 years?
> ...



And the indigenous Jews of Palestine were opposed to creating a Jewish state.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Birdbrain, Palestine was invented by the Romans, not the Jews.  There are no references to Palestine in the Hebrew Bible.

Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> Official Roman usage of the name Palestine to designate the area of the former Jewish kingdom seems to date from after the Jewish risings and their suppression.  The Emperor Hadrian made a determined attempt to stamp out the embers not only of the revolt but of Jewish nationhood and statehood.





> It would seem that the name Judaea was abolished at the same time as Jerusalem and the country renamed Palestina or Syria-Palestina with the same intention to obliterate its historic Jewish identity.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2010)

> Palestine was invented by the Romans, not the Jews. There are no references to Palestine in the Hebrew Bible.



So?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> > Palestine was invented by the Romans, not the Jews. There are no references to Palestine in the Hebrew Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> So?



So, you're mentally defective?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

"Nazi Germany regarded the will of the Fuhrer as having the force of law, and once Hitler had pronounced, an avowedly pro-Zionist policy developed. 

"Also in October Hans Frank, then the Bavarian Minister of Justice, later the Governor-General of Poland, told the Nuremberg Parteitag that the best solution to the Jewish question, for Jews and Gentiles, alike, was the Palestinian National Home. 

"Still in October, the *Hamburg-South American Shipping Company* started a direct service to Haifa providing 'strictly Kosher food on its ships, under the supervision of the Hamburg rabbinate'. [13] 

"Jews could still leave for any country that would have them, but now Palestine became the propagandists preferred solution to the Jewish question. 

"However, Zionists were still just Jews, as Gustav Genther of the German Education School very carefully spelt out:

    "'Just as we now have friendly relations with Soviet Russia, though Russia, as a Communist country, represents a danger to our National Socialist State, we shall take the same attitude toward the Jews, if they establish themselves as an independent nation, although we know they will always remain our enemies.'" 

Or maybe another abused child has grown into an abuser?

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Nazi Germany regarded the will of the Fuhrer as having the force of law, and once Hitler had pronounced, an avowedly pro-Zionist policy developed.
> 
> "Also in October Hans Frank, then the Bavarian Minister of Justice, later the Governor-General of Poland, told the Nuremberg Parteitag that the best solution to the Jewish question, for Jews and Gentiles, alike, was the Palestinian National Home.
> 
> ...



Georgie the insane Marxist.  How's that working out for ya, loser?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

Never been banned.

How about you?

"*It was a painful distinction for Zionism to be singled out for favours&#8221;

*The Nuremberg Laws of September 1935, the finishing touches of Germany&#8217;s pre-Second World War anti-Jewish legislation, *were defended by the Nazis as an expression of their pro-Zionism.*

"They had at least the tacit approval of the wiser heads amongst the Jews themselves. As it happened &#8211; and naturally it was more than mere coincidence &#8211; every nationwide Jewish organ in Germany was under temporary ban when the laws were promulgated &#8211; except the Rundschau. 

"It published the codified restrictions with a commentary by Alfred Berndt, the editor-in-chief of the German News Bureau. Berndt recalled that, only two weeks before, all the speakers at the World Zionist Congress in Lucerne had reiterated that the Jews of the world were to be *correctly seen as a separate people unto themselves regardless of where they lived.* 

"Well then, he explained, all Hitler had done was to meet 'the demands of the International Zionist Congress by making the Jews who live in Germany a national minority'. [21]

"One aspect of the laws, now long forgotten but which attracted considerable attention at the time, was the fact that from then on only two flags were to be permitted in the Third Reich, *the swastika and the blue-and-white Zionist banner.*

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Never been banned.



You never received one reputational point, clown.   
Try prayer


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Never been banned.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> marxists.de



Marxists are losers


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 20, 2010)

"One aspect of the laws, now long forgotten but which attracted considerable attention at the time, was the fact that from then on only *two flags were to be permitted in the Third Reich, the swastika and the blue-and-white Zionist banner.* This, of course, greatly excited the ZVfD, who hoped that this was a sign that Hitler was moving closer to an accommodation with them. 

"But for many foreign Zionists this was a searing humiliation, well-expressed in the anguish of Stephen Wise&#8217;s own organ, the Congress Bulletin:

*Hitlerism is Satan&#8217;s nationalism.* 

"The determination to rid the German national body of the Jewish element, however, led Hitlerism to discover its 'kinship' with Zionism, the Jewish nationalism of liberation. 

"Therefore Zionism became the only other party legalized in the Reich, *the Zionist flag the only other flag permitted to fly in Nazi-land.* 

"*It was a painful distinction for Zionism to be singled out for favors and privileges by its Satanic counterpart."*

I'll bet you pig heart swells with pride knowing how your Founding Fathers licked the foreskin off Nazi dicks...

Ready for EXODUS II: The Big Swim?

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "One aspect of the laws, now long forgotten but which attracted considerable attention at the time, was the fact that from then on only *two flags were to be permitted in the Third Reich*


*

Marxists are losers*


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _marxists.de_


They smoke some potent hashish, indeed.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 20, 2010)

How's that "kinship" with Hitler working out for ya, drivel?

"One aspect of the laws, now long forgotten but which attracted considerable attention at the time, was the fact that from then on *only two flags were to be permitted in the Third Reich, the swastika and the blue-and-white Zionist banner. *

Congratulations.

Your Fuhrer would be proud.Lenni Brenner: Zionism in the Age of the Dictators (Chap. 7)


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How's that "kinship" with Hitler working out for ya, drivel?



How's that schizophrenia working out for you?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 20, 2010)

Any guilt from earning your living from ethnic cleansing?

Sure hope it never happens to you...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Any guilt from earning your living from ethnic cleansing?
> 
> Sure hope it never happens to you...



You mean the ethnic cleansing perpetrated by the IslamoNazis in Darfur whom you suck off?

Make a semen mustache for us, Georgie.



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DcFs4NSDT0[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

Sucked off Gabi, lately?

I guess Goebbels is slightly stale by now.

"Soldiers listed include officers from the very top of the IDF hierarchy &#8211; Chief of Staff Gabi Ashkenazi and down to a sergeant in the infantry training program."

IDF War Crimes

Suck onward.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Sucked off Gabi, lately?



No love for the millions slaughtered in Darfur and Sudan by the IslamoNAzis you suck off?

Make a semen mustache from the jihadists you blow, Georgie.



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


 Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DcFs4NSDT0[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe you should donate all your money to Darfur?

Or would that be too Christian?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Maybe you should donate all your money to Darfur?
> 
> Or would that be too Christian?



Only Israel provides safe haven to refugees from Darfur.  The Arab Muslim countries turn their back and support Sudan's president, indicted for war crimes.

Here, Darfur refugees wave the Israeli flag and praise Israel as a great democracy...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGa2_8tgsKw[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

While IDF snipers routinely kill Palestinian children over the age of 12.

Tell us again, what makes a Jew's life worth more than anyone else?

Mythology?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> While IDF snipers routinely kill Palestinian children over the age of 12.
> 
> Tell us again, what makes a Jew's life worth more than anyone else?
> 
> Mythology?



You just made that up, psycho.

No love for the millions slaughtered by IslamoNazis who you suck off in Darfur and Sudan?


> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]


Israel is the only country providing safe haven to refugees from Darfur.  
Here, Darfurians wave Israeli flags and speak of the great democracy of Israel...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGa2_8tgsKw[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> While IDF snipers routinely kill Palestinian children over the age of 12.


Lie.


Truth...


> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.


 


> When a young Palestinian from the Gaza Strip was shot in the leg last year by Hamas during the ongoing conflict between the two main Palestinian political parties, Hamas and Fatah, he was offered treatment in both Egypt and Jordan, but instead he chose to go to Israel.





> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.


 
Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesn&#8217;t matter to them [that it]s Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasn&#8217;t such difficulty getting their visas.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > While IDF snipers routinely kill Palestinian children over the age of 12.
> ...


"Israel Defense Forces trains snipers to kill, but who are they trained to target? 

"Many of us had military training at one time or another and the thought of killing a human is something soldiers must be prepared for. 

*"But based on the result, something about Israel&#8217;s sniper training must be very different, for the thought of killing a woman, much less a child, never entered the mind of any soldier I have ever known.*

"These graduates of IDF sniper school came out wearing t-shirts that promoted killing children, women, and especially graphically about killing pregnant women. (Note 1)

"Israel has played the 'self defense' card since 1948. 
"It no longer works. 

"The t-shirt orders were approved by officers, or at least by Platoon Sergeants, according to Haaretz. That means the commanders also had to know."

What kind of slaves celebrate killing pregnant women?

Maybe those who've been told their culture is supreme?

Kinda like the Nazis?

Israel Donkey Force


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Colonel Richard Kemp was appointed Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE), Military Division, on 25 April 1994 in recognition of his intelligence work in Northern Ireland in 1993, and was awarded the Queen's Commendation for Bravery for service as a commander in the United Nations Protection Force in Bosnia in 1994  He was promoted Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE), Military Division, in the New Year Honours 2006



> I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Government&#8217;s Joint Intelligence Committee
> 
> *During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The t-shirt orders were approved by officers, or at least by Platoon Sergeants, according to Haaretz. That means the commanders also had to know."
> 
> What kind of slaves celebrate killing pregnant women?
> 
> ...




 I really think you have serious psychological problems, that's all a bunch of bull were are the pictures of the soildiers with these shirts? If Israel wanted to, they could just annihilate the whole Arab population, Use you're head man or get some help


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The t-shirt orders were approved by officers, or at least by Platoon Sergeants, according to Haaretz. That means the commanders also had to know."
> ...



Poverty brings out the worst in people.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The t-shirt orders were approved by officers, or at least by Platoon Sergeants, according to Haaretz. That means the commanders also had to know."
> ...


If Israel were to exterminate the Arabs living under their occupation in the same way Hitler exterminated the Jews, do you think the US would continue sending more or less tax monies to the Jewish state?

Why?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



George = Clueless twit.

*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh*...


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

"It was only the incompetence of his foes that allowed Hitler to come to power, and the new Chancellor still had to prove to his capitalist patrons that he could handle the responsibilities of running Germany. 

"His position was by no means completely secure: the workers were still against him, and the industrialists still had to be shown that he could get the economy moving.

"*Abroad the capitalists wavered between relief that he had crushed the Communists and fear that he would eventually start another war*. 

"Foreign opinion was now crucial: Germany was dependent on the world market, and Hitlers anti-Semitism became a problem. 

"The Jews were powerful in the emporiums of the world, particularly in two of Germanys biggest markets  Eastern Europe and America. 

"German business interests were by no means certain about their loyalty to the new Chancellor; together with their friends in the army they might have to curb him or even replace him, if they were themselves to suffer losses because the Jews and his other foreign foes united in a boycott of German exports.

"The regimes own economic experts frankly discussed their grave weakness and were extremely concerned that the New Order might not survive resolute opposition abroad."

Not to worry, of course.

The capitalists of the world preferred another world war to an economic boycott of Hitler.

Maybe the profit margin was higher?

Although it was probably a little smoggy for some German capitalists.

Zionism in the Age of Dictators


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "It was only the incompetence of his foes that allowed Hitler to come to power, and the new Chancellor still had to prove to his capitalist patrons that he could handle the responsibilities of running Germany.



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you personally consider Hitler an adequate capitalist?

Do you think you might have been one of the 60,000 German Jews calling on the world to lay off your Fuhrer in 1933?

I do.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Do you personally consider Hitler an adequate capitalist?
> 
> Do you think you might have been one of the 60,000 German Jews calling on the world to lay off your Fuhrer in 1933?
> 
> I do.



What's your drink of preference when you go on a boozer so early in the day, gin or vodka?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 23, 2010)

Haven't had alcohol since 1 January 1996.

Do you ever plan on getting one right?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Haven't had alcohol since 1 January 1996.
> 
> Do you ever plan on getting one right?



Alcoholics have compromised brain capabilities from deadened brain cells.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had alcohol since 1 January 1996.
> ...



Jewbrews have inbred brains.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 24, 2010)

Assimilation = ?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Assimilation = ?



Drinking in the morning?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 24, 2010)

Any games like this one around your house?

"If this was not enough, a childrens game, Juden Raus! (Jews Out), left no illusions as to how the Nazis saw Zionism. 

"The pieces were little pawns wearing pointed medieval Jewish hats; the players moved them by rolling dice; the child winning was the one whose Jew first scurried out, '*off to Palestine*!' through the gates of a *walled* city. [15] 

"Zionism was despised in Nazi Germany, but the Zionists desperately needed Nazi patronage if they were to get the capital they required in Palestine and they allowed themselves to believe that the Haavara and all the Palestinian talk that followed it would lead to a statesmanlike pact."

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Any games like this one around your house?
> 
> "If this was not enough, a childrens game, Juden Raus! (Jews Out), left no illusions as to how the Nazis saw Zionism.



What's your drink of choice when you go on a real boozer, vodka?  Gin?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll take that as a "yes."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> I'll take that as a "yes."



When you go on a boozer, do you ever fall asleep with the glass in your hand?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 25, 2010)

I've never gone to sleep with the screams of my neighbors in the background.

You?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> I've never gone to sleep with the screams of my neighbors in the background.
> 
> You?



You go to bed drunk, you lush.  You can't hear a thing.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 25, 2010)

'Think there might have been a heavy drinking Zionist or two in 1938 Hitler-Land?

"The Zionists could not even claim that they were duped by Hitler; they conned themselves. 

"Hitler&#8217;s theories on Zionism, including the Jews&#8217; alleged inability to create a state, had all been there, in plain German, since 1926. 

"The Zionists ignored the fact that Hitler hated all Jews, and that he specifically condemned their own ideology. 

"The Zionists were simply *reactionaries*, who naively chose to emphasise the points of similarity between themselves and Hitler. 

"They convinced themselves that because *they, too, were racists, against mixed marriage, and believed that the Jews were aliens in Germany; because they, too, were opposed to the left*, that these similarities would be enough to make Adolf Hitler see them as the only 'honest partners' for a diplomatic détente."

Zionism in


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> 'Think there might have been a heavy drinking Zionist or two in 1938 Hitler-Land?
> 
> "The Zionists could not even claim that they were duped by Hitler; they conned themselves.
> 
> ...



George is the crazy uncle in the attic.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Hitler made ONE mistake: he tried to take Russia. What was he thinking???


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> _Hitler made ONE mistake: he tried to take Russia. What was he thinking???_


Khalifat thoughts, I suppose.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Hitler made ONE mistake: he tried to take Russia. What was he thinking???



You forgot to take your schizophrenia medication?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Hitler made ONE mistake: he tried to take Russia. What was he thinking???


It's my understanding the army Hitler used to invade Russia had been raised to invade England. When the RAF made it impossible to transport the army across the English Channel, the dictator had a tiger by the tail and tossed it toward Russia.

Apparently, it was the Russians who largely defeated Hitler's Thousand Year Reich.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 29, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > _Hitler made ONE mistake: he tried to take Russia. What was he thinking???_
> ...


Or pondering Palestine and Mesopotamia maybe?

How about Israel and Judah?

"The phase of the ancient kingdoms of Israel and Judah, until the destruction the first Temple (587 BC) and the Babylonian exile. 

"(Much of the Old Testament is concerned with this period, although most major books of the Old Testament, including the Pentateuch as we know it, were actually composed after that date.) 

"*Socially, these ancient Jewish kingdoms were quite similar to the neighboring kingdoms of Palestine and Syria;* and &#8211; as a careful reading of the Prophets reveals &#8211; the similarity extended to the religious cults practiced by the great majority of the people.1 

"The ideas that were to become typical of later Judaism - *including in particular ethnic segregationism and monotheistic exclusivism* &#8211; were at this stage confined to small circles of priests and prophets, whose social influence depended on royal support."

*Neighboring kingdoms of Palestine and Syria?*

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> were quite similar to the neighboring kingdoms of Palestine and Syria



Palestine was never a kingdom in history.  Palestine was never a country nor a legal or political entity.

Palestine was invented by the European Romans, who renamed Judea, land of the Jews, "Palaestina".

Youe history lesson for the day


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 30, 2010)

Why does Shahak appear to believe otherwise?

"A great deal of nonsense has been written in the attempt to provide a social or mystical interpretation of Jewry or Judaism 'as a whole'. This cannot be done, for the social structure of the Jewish people and the ideological structure of Judaism have changed profoundly through the ages. Four major phases can be distinguished:

(1) The phase of the ancient kingdoms of Israel and Judah, until the destruction the first Temple (587 BC) and the Babylonian exile. 

"(Much of the Old Testament is concerned with this period, although most major books of the Old Testament, including the Pentateuch as we know it, *were actually composed after that date*.) 

"Socially, these ancient Jewish kingdoms were quite similar to *the neighboring kingdoms of Palestine* and Syria; and  as a careful reading of the Prophets reveals  the similarity extended to the religious cults practiced by the great majority of the people."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why does Shahak appear to believe otherwise?
> 
> ifamericansknew.or



BOGUS website.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 30, 2010)

No Clue?

Too busy?

Spammer.

You ARE a credit to the Ivy League.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> No Clue?
> 
> Too busy?
> 
> ...



Drinking so early in the morning?  Gin or vodka?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2010)

"The phase of the dual centers, *Palestine and Mesopotamia,* from the first 'Return from Babylon' (537 BC) until about AD 500. 

*To what does "Palestine" circa 537 BCE refer to?*

"It is characterized by the existence of these *two autonomous Jewish societies*, both based primarily on agriculture, on which the 'Jewish religion', as previously elaborated in priestly and scribal circles, was imposed by the force and authority of the Persian empire. 

"The Old Testament Book of Ezra contains an account of the activities of Ezra the priest, 'a ready scribe in the law of Moses', who was empowered by King Artaxerxes I of Persia to 'set magistrates and judges' over the Jews of Palestine, so that 'whosoever will not do the law of thy God, and the law of the king, let judgment be executed speedily upon him, whether it be unto death, or to banishment, or to confiscation of goods, or to imprisonment:2 

"And in the Book of Nehemiah  cupbearer to King Artaxerxes who was appointed Persian governor of Judea, with even greater powers - we see to what extent foreign (nowadays one would say '*imperialist') coercion was instrumental in imposing the Jewish religion*, with lasting results."

Jewish imperialists?

Say it ain't so, Spammer.

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The phase of the dual centers, []Palestine and Mesopotamia,[/B] from the first 'Return from Babylon' (537 BC) until about AD 500.
> 
> ifamericansknew.



BOGUS website.  

Palestine was invented by the Romans in the post-Biblical period.  Romans are European Italian, not Semitic.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2010)

Translated: "I'm too busy spamming to provide proof of my two alleged graduate degrees in Middle Eastern Studies from "Princeton."

Maybe you should consider politics?

In Gaza.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Translated: "I'm too busy spamming to provide proof of my two alleged graduate degrees in Middle Eastern Studies from "Princeton."
> 
> Maybe you should consider politics?
> 
> In Gaza.



Keep posting BOGUS websites, I'll keep calling you out, loser.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2010)

Without refuting any content, Poseur?

You're making capitalism proud.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Neighboring kingdoms of Palestine and Syria?_


Shahak was a gasbag, of course. No "kingdom of palestine" in 587 BC., in view that, Hadrian's romans renamed the real estate palestine in about 130 CE.. But we may entertain the idea for fun - dear palistaniacs, your kingdom was a neighboring one someplace else, get up and move it in its general direction.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Without refuting any content, Poseur?
> 
> You're making capitalism proud.



Garbage need not be refuted.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2010)

You're living proof.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You're living proof.



Is that why you have zero reputational points, loser?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

How much are you paid to SPAM on this board?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> How much are you paid to SPAM on this board?



allahu fucku


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

To you and yours.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> To you and yours.



Muhammad was a pedophile.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

So was Moses.

You?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> So was Moses.
> 
> You?



Mahomet was a child molester.

Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-Muhammad-I-Ishaq/dp/0196360331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291389534&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Life of Muhammad (9780196360331): I. Ishaq, A. Guillaume: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

Goebbel's medal:

Nazi Swastika on one side.
Zionist Star on the other.

Which side do you favor?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Goebbel's medal:
> 
> Nazi Swastika on one side.
> Zionist Star on the other.
> ...



Mahomet was a Nazi child molester.

Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-Muhammad-I-Ishaq/dp/0196360331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291389534&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Life of Muhammad (9780196360331): I. Ishaq, A. Guillaume: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 4, 2010)

"It was the Arabs, not the Zionists, who compelled the Nazis to reexamine their pro-Zionist orientation. 

"Between 1933 and 1936, 164,267 Jewish immigrants poured into Palestine; 61,854 came in 1935 alone. 

"The *Jewish minority increased from 18 per cent of the population in 1931 to 29.9 per cent in December 1935,* and the Zionists saw themselves becoming the majority in the not-too-distant future.

"The Arabs reacted first to these statistics. 

"*They had never accepted the British Mandate with its declared aim of creating a Jewish National Home in their land*. 

"There had been riots in 1920 and 1921; in 1929, after a series of provocations from Zionist chauvinists and Muslim fanatics at the Wailing Wall, the Muslim masses rioted in a wave of atrocious massacres which culminated with 135 Jewish deaths and almost as many Muslims killed, primarily by the British."

Why do you suppose Arabs reacted negatively to British imposition of a Jewish National Home in Palestine?

Getting ready for your big SWIM?

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "It was the Arabs, not the Zionists, who compelled the Nazis to reexamine their pro-Zionist orientation.
> 
> marxists



BOGUS website, loser  

Your pedophile Mahomet was a child molesting loser, too.

Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-Muhammad-I-Ishaq/dp/0196360331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291389534&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Life of Muhammad (9780196360331): I. Ishaq, A. Guillaume: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 4, 2010)

Moses, Muhammad and Jesus all worshiped the same "Slave God".
A bronze-aged psychopath who hated queers and women more than chattel slavery.
Happy Hanukkah.
Slave.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Moses, Muhammad and Jesus all worshiped the same "Slave God".
> A bronze-aged psychopath who hated queers and women more than chattel slavery.
> Happy Hanukkah.
> Slave.



Muhammad was a pedophile and a terrorist and a gangster.

You drink too much.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 4, 2010)

So was Sharon.
And he drank too much.
You?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> So was Sharon.
> And he drank too much.
> You?



You're an angry drunk with zero reputational points


----------



## Douger (Dec 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


An Juss like joo, Mahhhhkee. They are "self chosen"


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 5, 2010)

Douger said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're ugly and have a small penis.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2010)

In a "Letter from Tel Aviv" Avishai Ehrlich writes of the sadness he feels watching tens of thousands of Arabs and Jews evacuate their homes in the midst of "the most beautiful eco-system in Israel, the Carmel mountain forest, destroyed for at least 50-60 years."

Ehrlich question why... a "permanent war society" would not have a "National Fire Fighting Authority properly financed and maintained by (the) central government" instead of relying on fire services financed entirely by local authorities.

And he also notes the aid sent by some of Israel's closest (geographically speaking) neighbors:

" What is impressive, though, is that help came promptly from *Turkey, Jordan, and Egypt*.  

"*Even the Palestinians have sent two fire engines as a token of solidarity.*"

Right wing Jews apparently are not fooled by "tokens of solidarity" and point their fingers at "arsonists" among Palestinian citizens of Israel:

"...This comes in the midst of anti-Arab laws advanced by the most right-wing coalition government Israel has had for many years.  

"*A survey, published just this week, by the 'Democracy Institute' has shown a majority of Israelis supporting an ethnic cleansing of Arabs in Israel*.  

"Also, according to the survey, in case of war the Jewish majority supports incarcerating Israeli Arabs in detention camps, as the Americans treated their Japanese citizens during WW2.  

"A vast majority of Israelis do not think that Arab citizens should participate in major decisions, such as the conditions of peace.  

"(For more on this, see 'Survey: Israel Yet to Grasp Concept of Democracy' in Haaretz.)

"The Carmel area is inhabited by Jews and Arabs alike, and Arab villages have been damaged as well!  

"These unproven allegations are themselves petrol bombs lobbed by political arsonists into an already inflammatory situation between Arabs and Jews in Israel.  

"The right in Israel is playing with fire!


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> In a "Letter from Tel Aviv" Avishai Ehrlich writes of the sadness he feels watching tens of thousands of Arabs and Jews evacuate their homes in the midst of "the most beautiful eco-system in Israel, the Carmel mountain forest, destroyed for at least 50-60 years."



*I am an Israeli Arab and I support Israel*.  


> *Why?  Because, I can express myself freely.  I'm a free man living in a free country.  With my family situation, if I was living in an Arab country, I will be killed long time ago.  With my mind and my way of living and my way of thinking, I'm surely already have been killed long time ago.
> 
> Why?  Because, I love freedom.  I adore liberty.  And, in Israel, simply, you can express that.  Can you imagine if you were a Jewish man living in an Arab country and Parliament member and trying to curse your country, they will kill you straight away.  Look what Israel is doing with Arabs in Parliament, they listen, it's a democracy, no problem.  They [Arabs] are shouting freely against Israel in the Parliament.  This is the truth.*
> I'm proud to be  an Arab living in Israel.  I know Arabs they will hate me and kill me, but I don't care.  I care about the truth.  The truth is there is no much problems with Arabs in Israel.   Poor people in Israel if they want to study in the university and clever, they can apply to the university and if they are really wise they can go study free.  And, they don't have to pay even if they are an Arab.  Israel gives you an opportunity to learn free.
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbrIWyEhl8A[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2010)

Assuming anything you ever "write" conforms to reality, are you one Jew who supports incarcerating Israeli Arabs in the event of war?

If so, doesn't that make you at least as racist as Jim Crow USA?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Assuming anything you ever "write" conforms to reality, are you one Jew who supports incarcerating Israeli Arabs in the event of war?
> 
> If so, doesn't that make you at least as racist as Jim Crow USA?



The vast majority of Israeli Arabs are enemies of the state.  In the event of war, Israeli Arabs would engage in acts of treason and, thus, incarcerating them would be entirely prudent.  After, they should be deported


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for your response.

Is it fair to say you're not in favor of transforming Israel into "one binational, democratic state for all Palestinians and Jews in historic Palestine"?

Israel's Self Destruction


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Is it fair to say you're not in favor of transforming Israel into "one binational, democratic state for all Palestinians and Jews in historic Palestine"?



Palestinians do not exist, dummy, and Israel is a sovereign state established under international law.  They are merely Arabs, with nearly 30 Arab countries.

No wonder you have zero reputational points, dummy.

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sick spammer.
> ...



You seem very concerned with rep points.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You seem pitifully uninformed.  Go to mommy


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2010)

Facts prove otherwise.

Enjoy.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Facts prove otherwise.
> 
> Enjoy.



In your delusional mind


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 7, 2010)

"The collapse of the three empires ruling Poland gave the *Polish capitalists* an independent state that they had long ceased to want. 

"After the failure of the 1863 insurrection against tsarism, they had begun to see the Russian empire as a huge market and saw no reason to cut themselves off from it. 

"The enemy, they argued, was not Russia *but the Jews and the German Protestants* who dominated 'their' home market. 

"Nationalism became the preserve of the working class and its Polska Partja Socjalistyczna (PPS)

Zionism in...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The collapse of the three empires ruling Poland gave the *Polish capitalists* an independent state that they had long ceased to want.
> 
> "After the failure of the 1863 insurrection against tsarism, they had begun to see the Russian empire as a huge market and saw no reason to cut themselves off from it.
> 
> ...



BOGUS website.  No reputational point for you


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 9, 2010)

Israel"s Mother of the Year?:

"NEW YORK (AP) - A Hasidic rabbi and three of his sons are suspected of sexually abusing at least four female relatives, after the rabbi's eldest victim &#8212; his daughter &#8212; confided in a co-worker at a Jewish school, police said Friday.

The 58-year-old father and his 21-year-old son fled to Israel two days ago and are wanted for questioning in the case, police said.

"*They were apparently driven to the airport by the mother.*

"Two other sons, a 24-year-old and a 15-year-old, were arrested on sexual abuse and rape charges. It was unclear whether they had attorneys, and a message left at the home wasn't immediately returned."

FOX News


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Israel"s Mother of the Year?:




Islam's Perfect Man Muhammad: Illiterate, cave-dwelling pedophile child molester married to a 6 year old little girl who still played with her toys.

Sahih Bukhari 5, 58, 236... 


> Narrated Hisham's father:
> 
> Khadija died three years before the Prophet departed to Medina. He stayed there for two years or so and then he married 'Aisha when she was a girl of six years of age, and he consumed that marriage when she was nine years old.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 10, 2010)

It sounds like you're jealous of Muhammad.

Maybe you should ask the baby killer Moses for help.

Or tell us some more racist jokes.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> It sounds like you're jealous of Muhammad.
> 
> Maybe you should ask the baby killer Moses for help.
> 
> Or tell us some more racist jokes.



Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
President John Adams...


> They [the Jewish People] are the most glorious nation that ever inhabited this Earth. The Romans and their empire were but a bubble in comparison to the Jews. They have given religion to three-quarters of the globe and have influenced the affairs of mankind more and more happily than any other nation, ancient or modern.



US President Warren G. Harding


> It is impossible for one who has studied at all the service of the Hebrew people to avoid the faith that they will one day be restored to their historic national home and there enter on a new and yet greater phase of their contribution to the advance of humanity.


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 10, 2010)

What's the matter?

Have you exhausted your supply of sick racist Jew Jokes, Joke?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What's the matter?
> 
> Have you exhausted your supply of sick racist Jew Jokes, Joke?



 [alcoholic]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 12, 2010)

According to Lenni Brenner the answer is yes, and there's ample historical record to prove it:

"Zionism convicts itself. On June 21, 1933, the German Zionist Federation sent a secret memorandum to the Nazis:

"Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in one's own tradition. 

"Zionism recognized decades ago that as a result of the assimilationist trend, symptoms of deterioration were bound to appear, which it seeks to overcome by carrying out its challenge to transform Jewish life completely... 

Linking assimilationist trends with deterioration seems like bedrock for Nazis and Zionists alike. Naturally, conservatives in both movements sought refuge in their pasts.

"Zionism believes that a rebirth of national life, such as is occurring in German life through adhesion to Christian and national values, must also take place in the Jewish national group. 

"For the Jew, too, origin, religion, community of fate and group consciousness must be of decisive significance in the shaping of his life. 

"This means that the egotistic individualism which arose in the liberal era must be overcome by public spiritedness and by willingness to accept responsibility."

51 Documents


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _According to Lenni Brenner_


So, a marxist-trotskyist schmuck is a role model for the US Air Force?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's a Jew that you, your bitch Mark and Hitler can all love...

"The leadership of the Arab minority is responsible for rising racism among Israeli Jews toward Israeli Arabs, Foreign Minister *Avigdor Lieberman* told Israel Radio on Wednesday."

Ready for the "Big Swim?"

Watch out for (Mossad) sharks.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"The leadership of the Arab minority is responsible for rising racism among Israeli Jews toward Israeli Arabs, Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman told Israel Radio on Wednesday."_


Very much true, although, arabs piss in the well and fully expect others to love them for it.



georgephillip said:


> _Ready for the "Big Swim?" Watch out for (Mossad) sharks._


Hilarious drivel.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"CHOMSKY: The Clash of Civilisations is a concept that was invented actually by Bernard Lewis, a scholar of Islam, who has a bitter hatred for Islam._


Ah, Pol Pot admirer, Chomskin.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _They were also aware, of course, that Palestine was already occupied by Arabs._


Well, Sir Winston Churchill made it clear that, arab mass-migration to palestine was, historically speaking, of the very recent nature, so, we don't, really, have to be philistine, unless it's occupational, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _They were also aware, of course, that Palestine was already occupied by Arabs._
> ...


History's proven Churchill a racist and, quite likely, an antisemite.

Lieberman seems likely to follow in Winnie's footsteps:

"The leadership of the Arab minority is responsible for rising racism among Israeli Jews toward Israeli Arabs, Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman told Israel Radio on Wednesday."

Blaming the victims?

Wonder how much money Lieberman is making from the occupation?

Lieberman Blames...


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I don't know how arab bum-smoochers can call Churchill a racist after he hacked about 75% of the mandate palestine to the settling-squatting hashemite family from the arabian peninsula? No idea.


georgephillip said:


> _and, quite likely, an antisemite._


Antisemites, calling others antisemites.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe he was bribed?

Like Harry?

You think?


----------



## Ropey (Dec 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Here's a Jew that you, your bitch Mark and Hitler can all love...
> 
> "The leadership of the Arab minority is responsible for rising racism among Israeli Jews toward Israeli Arabs, Foreign Minister *Avigdor Lieberman* told Israel Radio on Wednesday."
> 
> ...



Of course you would think like that George.



georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2010)

*HITLER SMILES on ISRAEL*

"The Jewish and anti-democratic majority that for more than six decades has systematically excluded the Palestinian Arab minority from access to land, national resources, equal employment and all other opportunities, is now attempting to codify its apartheid-like practices into law. 

"Some liberal Zionists find the formalization of such long-held practices disturbing but, as can be expected, they are not prepared to criticize the structural foundation of such practices, which is inherent to Zionism."

Slaves of the Book?

Israeli Towns


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *-12-16/israeli-towns-continue-to-rewrite-bylaws*


*

Bogus website, above.  No wonder you have zero reputational points. 

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)



			Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices. 

Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2010)

"*Everything is alright, nothing to worry about*. 

"This time, the euphoria is not producing a harvest of victory albums and songs of glory, but a deluge of racist laws that apartheid South Africa would have been jealous of, and declarations of rabbis who boast of conserving our '*racial purity*' (and we need not mention the place where that notion came from)."

Is it true "peace" is a four letter word in Hebrew?

Ship of Fool 2


----------



## elvis (Dec 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Everything is alright, nothing to worry about*.
> 
> "This time, the euphoria is not producing a harvest of victory albums and songs of glory, but a deluge of racist laws that apartheid South Africa would have been jealous of, and declarations of rabbis who boast of conserving our '*racial purity*' (and we need not mention the place where that notion came from)."
> 
> ...



Guten Abend, Adolf.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You have zero reputational points after over a year.  Who's stupid, again, stupid?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2010)

Who gets BANNED regularly?

Moron.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Who gets BANNED regularly?
> 
> Moron.



Who has zero reputational points regularly?   You, the old drunk.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 24, 2010)

Avigdor, of course!

"The interview followed the annual democracy index poll, the results of which were released by the Israel Democracy Institute earlier this week. 

"According to the poll, 33 percent of Israeli Jews think Israeli Arabs should be placed in internment camps in the event of a war, and 53 percent of Israeli Jews voiced support for the state encouraging Arabs to emigrate." 

Have you ever wondered what Arab families who've lived in "Israel" for generations think of a racist immigrant like Avi?

Or you?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Avigdor, of course!




The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 24, 2010)

> to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5UKLRRM2iE[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: Hamas Oppression*


> *Here is some last-minute advice to the group of women who are planning to organize another aid ship to break the Israeli naval blockade on the Gaza Strip: Do not forget to wear the hijab and cover other parts of your body before you arrive at the Hamas-controlled area. And make sure that none of you is seen laughing in public. Otherwise, you are likely to meet the same fate as other Palestinian women who have been physically and verbally abused by fundamentalist Muslims in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Some women in the Gaza Strip have had acid splashed in their faces for allegedly being dressed "immodestly" or for being seen in public with a male who is not a husband, father, brother or son.  Just recently, Hamas's Committee for the Propagation of Virtue and Prevention of Vice stopped female journalist Asthma al-Ghul under the pretext that she came to the beach dressed "immodestly" and was seen laughing in public.  "They accused me of laughing loudly while swimming with my friend, and for failing to wear a hijab," she told a human rights organization in the Gaza Strip. "They also wanted to know the identity of the people who were swimming with me at the beach and whether they were relatives of mine."  This incident came only days after a Hamas judge ordered all female lawyers appearing in court to wear headscarves and a long, dark colored clock under their black robes.  By seeking to help Hamas, the women who are planning to sail to the Gaza Strip are in fact encouraging the fundamentalist movement to continue oppressing Palestinian women living there.  Wouldn't it have been better and more helpful had the same group of female activists launched a campaign to promote women's rights under Hamas? Or to protest against the severe restrictions imposed by Hamas on all women, including the right to stroll along the beach alone or to wear a swim suit?*


Love of the Land: On Breaking Israel's Naval Blockade


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _According to the poll, 33 percent of Israeli Jews think Israeli Arabs should be placed in internment camps in the event of a war, and 53 percent of Israeli Jews voiced support for the state encouraging Arabs to emigrate._


_A poll of "West Bank" arabs, aged 17 and over, conducted by the Maagar Mochot firm and The Palestinian Center for Public Opinion under Dr. Nabil Kokli, found that over 40% of the respondents have considered emigrating permanently to some other country. Furthermore, only 15% stated that nothing could prompt them to leave permanently. 70% identified some form of material measure, translatable into monetary terms, that could bring them to emigrate permanently. 17% of individuals over age 17 would emigrate abroad immediately, if they had the resources to do so. Including those under age 17, who would emigrate brings total potential immediate emigrants to about 23%._
"Poll among Palestinians favors Humanitarian Solution," January 22, 2005.
That's, indeed, a solution - Gaza remains palistan, Israel establishes an office of the emigrant aid for the WB palistainians, and they can waltz it from there in triple time with a strong accent on the first beat. Very much humane, very much humanitarian, very much fair. We can't deny palisimians their wish.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 24, 2010)

And of course Israel's illegal occupation has no bearing on the number of Palestinians wanting to leave?

What is a "palisimian?"

Or is that just another racist Jew joke, Joke?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> And of course Israel's illegal occupation has no bearing on the number of Palestinians wanting to leave?



The only occupation is the Arab occupation of Israel.  No wonder you have no reputational points, dummy.  


Eugene Rostow, Legal Scholar and former Dean of the Yale Law School, Under Secretary of State in the Johnson administration, US State Dept Legal Advisor, Drafter of UN Res. 242 pertaining to Israeli land in the West Bank...


> *The British Mandate recognized the right of the Jewish people to "close settlement" in the whole of the Mandated territory [Palestine].   The Jewish right of settlement in Palestine west of the Jordan river, that is, in Israel, the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, was made unassailable.* That right has never been terminated and cannot be terminated except by a recognized peace between Israel and its neighbors. And perhaps not even then, in view of Article 80 of the U.N. Charter, "the Palestine article," which provides that "nothing in the Charter shall be construed ... to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments....


Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies


Now, even you know, shit for brains.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _And of course Israel's illegal occupation has no bearing on the number of Palestinians wanting to leave?_


_"In a recent interview with Palestinian state television, Abbas warned that if all efforts to establish a Palestinian state fail he will dissolve the PA and ask Israel to assume responsibility for the occupation."_My dear judophobic schmucks, there is no occupation, Abu Mazen said so.


georgephillip said:


> _What is a "palisimian?"_


Good question! My sources say that, this is a reference to a male or a fem representative of the mythical "palestinian nation", which popped out of nowhere around 1966. And since we posess knowledge, we may authoritatively state that, a "palestinian" is:
anyone, whom Yasser Arafat declared was a palestinian,
anyone, who claims to be a palestinian,
any angry arab.
We may propose a humorous theory as to why arabs in not-so-occupied so-called occupied territories call themselves "palestinians", but not arabs, who occupy Jordan. The latter are jordanians, which is funny, because Jordan is part of the mandate Palestine. Well, the reason is that, the former just hasn't succeeded to grab, what is not theirs.


georgephillip said:


> _Or is that just another racist Jew joke, Joke?_


Racist jokes, calling others racists jokes. So unoriginal.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Israel's illegal occupation has no bearing on the number of Palestinians wanting to leave?
> ...


What's changed in the occupied territories since 1991?

What hasn't?

How much money was Rostow earning from investments in Israel?

BOGUS!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > And of course Israel's illegal occupation has no bearing on the number of Palestinians wanting to leave?
> ...



Jewish citizens of Palestine have the right to live anywhere in Palestine.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The only occupiers are Arabs occupying Jewish land.

Eugene Rostow, Legal Scholar, former Dean of the Yale Law School, Under Secretary of State in the Johnson administration, US State Dept Legal Advisor, Drafter of UN Res. 242 pertaining to Israeli land in the West Bank...



> The British Mandate recognized the right of the Jewish people to "close settlement" in the whole of the Mandated territory [Palestine].   The Jewish right of settlement in Palestine west of the Jordan river, that is, in Israel, the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, was made unassailable. That right has never been terminated and cannot be terminated except by a recognized peace between Israel and its neighbors. And perhaps not even then, in view of Article 80 of the U.N. Charter, "the Palestine article," which provides that "nothing in the Charter shall be construed ... to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments....


Resolved: are the settlements legal? Israeli West Bank policies


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2010)

"Following their torpedo attack, the torpedo boats moved up and down the length of the ship (both the port and starboard sides), continuing their attack, raking the ship with cannon and machine gun fire.21 

"In Malta, crewmen were later assigned the task of
counting all of the holes in the ship that were the size of a man&#8217;s hand or larger. They found a total of 861 such holes, in addition to '*thousands' of .50 caliber machine gun holes.*

"Survivors report that the torpedo boat crews swept the decks of USS Liberty with continuous machine gun fire, targeting communications equipment and any crewmembers
who ventured above decks"

warcrimes


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Following their torpedo attack, the torpedo boats moved up and down the length of the ship (both the port and starboard sides), continuing their attack, raking the ship with cannon and machine gun fire.21



US President John F. Kennedy


> This nation, from the time of President Woodrow Wilson, has established and continued a tradition of friendship with Israel because we are committed to all free societies that seek a path to peace and honor individual right. In the prophetic spirit of Zionism all free men today look to a better world and in the experience of Zionism we know that it takes courage and perseverance and dedication to achieve it.


 
US President Lyndon Johnson


> Our society is illuminated by the spiritual insights of the Hebrew prophets. America and Israel have a common love of human freedom, and they have a common faith in a democratic way of life.


 
US President Ronald Reagan


> Since the rebirth of the State of Israel, there has been an ironclad bond between that democracy and this one.


 
US President Gerald Ford


> Americans and Israelis have both been inspired by moral aims. Indeed, my commitment to the security and to the future of Israel is based upon basic morality as well as enlightened self-interest. Our role in supporting Israel honors our own heritage.


 
US President Bill Clinton


> Our relationship would never vary from its allegiance to the shared values, the shared religious heritage, the shared democratic politics which have made the relationship between the United States and Israel a specialeven on occasion a wonderfulrelationship.


 
Colin Powell


> Since Israel's establishment over 50 years ago, the United States has had an enduring, an ironclad commitment, to Israel's security. The United States-Israeli relationship is based on the broadest conception of American national interest in which our two nations are bound forever together by common democratic values and traditions. This will never change.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293304801&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Jewish citizens of Palestine have the right to live anywhere in Palestine._


Hilariously nonsensical drivel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 27, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _Jewish citizens of Palestine have the right to live anywhere in Palestine._
> ...



Palestine Basic Law (constitution)

Article (9)
All Palestinians are equal under the law and judiciary, without discrimination because of race, sex, color, religion, political views, or disability.

Article (18)
Freedom of belief, worship, and performance of religious rituals are guaranteed, provided that they do not violate public order or public morals.

Article (20)
Freedom of residence and movement shall be guaranteed within the limits of law.

http://www.usaid.gov/wbg/misc/Amended_Basic_Law.pdf


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



 

*Women Banned From Dancing And Riding Scooters* 
Hamas Bans Women Dancers, Scooter Riders in Gaza Push (Update1) - Bloomberg

*Women Banned From Laughing...* 
'They accused me of laughing in public'

*Women Detained For Walking with Men* 
Hamas tries to detain woman walking with man | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



 


*Palestine Press Agency: Hamas Beats And Tortures Children* 


> Today [Hamas] arrested a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion.


æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä ÈÑÓ ááÃäÈÇÁ - ÚÓÇÝ íÊåã ÃÌåÒÉ ÍãÇÓ ÈÇÚÊÞÇá ÃØÝÇá æÊÚÐíÈåã æÔÈÍåã Ýí ÇáÈÑÏ ÇáÞÇÑÕ ÈÊåãÉ ÑÝÚ ÑÇíÇÊ ÍÑßÉ ÝÊÍ


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> Jewish citizens of Palestine have the right to live anywhere in Palestine.



I can't find this mythical Palestine on this UN map...
http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


Maybe, it's because Palestine was invented by the Romans and ceased to exist in 1948 with Israeli statehood 

Ever open a newspaper since '48?  

Historian Bernard Lewis... 


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the [British] Mandate


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 28, 2010)

*Vanishing From the Page of Time*

"In recent decades the Israeli margins have been abandoned. The development towns and disadvantaged neighborhoods have been erased from the map of our consciousness. 

"Cities like Safed, Tiberias, Lod and Arad have been left to their own devices. 

"*The prosperous State of Tel Aviv has severed itself from the distress and suffering of the State of Israel*.

"As a result, large parts of the peripheral areas have collapsed. In many outlying cities the social fabric has disintegrated. When local pride and communal solidarity were lost, bitterness and despair grew. 

"In such conditions it's easy to incite against the foreigners who enter the desperate cities and neighborhoods. 

"*It's easy to spread racist microbes in the sick social tissue*. 

"Those Israelis who have been distanced from the prosperity of north Tel Aviv have also been distanced from the liberalism of north Tel Aviv. 

"Many of them have adopted alternative, dark and dangerous values." 

*Any racist microbes in your sick social tissue?*

Only a Strong...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Vanishing From the Page of Time[/]*


*

Wharton School of Business...



			Despite--or possibly because of--its small size and geopolitical isolation, Israel has developed a global reputation for its cutting-edge high-tech industry.

Israel today has the second largest number of start-ups in the world, after the US, and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.  

"Innovation, together with the engineering excellence and the very quick to market production of high-quality products, really makes Israel shine," says Zach Weisfeld, Microsoft Director of Business Development and Strategy.

Israel has become one of Microsoft's three strategic global development centers, responsible for much of the new technology which Microsoft is now known for, such as its anti-virus software.
		
Click to expand...

From Haifa to Herzliya, the Fertile Ground of Israeli Innovation - Knowledge@Wharton*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Najla Shawa, 29

There are five male hairdressers for women in Gaza - and I've been going to one of them for years. 

I saw him the other day and he said: "Yes, I'm still here, it's my job!" 

He was laughing about it, because he and the others are all still working. But it makes me feel sad. 

Last summer there were several "policies" which were never quite realised. 

There was a ruling that female lawyers should cover their hair when acting in civil courts. But after people complained, it was dropped. 

I think this thing against male hairdressers will be the same. 

Since Hamas took over I haven't felt any direct pressure on attitudes against women. I still wear the same clothes, I don't wear the veil, I go to places with men and women.

BBC News - Women in Gaza: Life under Hamas


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 28, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LOL, I am shocked--SHOCKED--Gazans would say nice things about Hamas IslamoNazis in the media.  

They had better, if they want to see their next birthday


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG this shit never gets old.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 29, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> OMG this shit never gets old.



Did you know allah invented shit?  True.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2010)

And Jews stole His patent.

Pay up!


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> And Jews stole His patent.




Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
President John Adams...


> They [the Jewish People] are the most glorious nation that ever inhabited this Earth. The Romans and their empire were but a bubble in comparison to the Jews. They have given religion to three-quarters of the globe and have influenced the affairs of mankind more and more happily than any other nation, ancient or modern.



US President Warren G. Harding...


> It is impossible for one who has studied at all the service of the Hebrew people to avoid the faith that they will one day be restored to their historic national home and there enter on a new and yet greater phase of their contribution to the advance of humanity.


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2010)

*Peace for Galilee*

"The first target was the Palestinian camp of Rashidiyeh south of Tyre, much of which, by the second day of the invasion, 'had become a field of rubble.' There was ineffectual resistance, but as an officer of the UN peace-keeping force swept aside in the Israeli invasion later remarked:

"'It was like shooting sparrdws with cannon.' 

"The 9000 residents of the camp-which had been regularly bombed and shelled for years from land, sea and air-either fled, or were herded to the beach where they could watch the destruction of much of what remained by the Israeli forces. 

"*All teen-age and adult males were blindfolded and bound, and taken to camps, where little has been heard about them since*.95

"This is typical of what happened throughout southern Lebanon. The Palestinian camps were demolished, largely bulldozed to the ground if not destroyed by bombardment; and the population was dispersed or (in the case of the male population) imprisoned. 

"Reporters were generally not allowed in the Palestinian camps, where the destruction was worst, to keep them from witnessing what had happened and was being done. 

"There were occasional reports. David Shipler described how after the camps were captured the army proceeded to destroy what was left. 

"*An army officer, 'when asked why bulldozers were knocking down houses in which women and children were living,' responded by saying: 'they are all terrorists*.'96 

"His statement accurately summarizes Israel's strategy and the assumptions that underlie it, over many years.

War is Peace


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _The first target was the Palestinian camp of Rashidiyeh south of Tyre, much of which, by the second day of the invasion, 'had become a field of rubble.'_


Noone should be surprised since the aforementioned happy campers had been exactly the armed thugs, who had tried to overthrow king Hussein of Jordan and wound up as "refugees" in Lebanon after the king threw them out.


georgephillip said:


> chomsky.info


Any fresh installments in praise of Pol Pot from Chomskin?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pol Pot would approve*

"The military tactics, as widely reported by the Israeli and foreign press, were simple. 

"Since Israel had total command of the air and overwhelming superiority in firepower from land, sea and air, the IDF simply blasted away everything before it, then sent soldiers in to 'clean out' what was left. 

"We return to some descriptions of these tactics by Israeli military analysts. The tactics are familiar from Vietnam and other wars where a modern high technology army faces a vastly outmatched enemy.

"The difference lies in the fact that in other such cases, one rarely hears tales of great heroism and 'purity of arms,' though to be accurate, these stories were more prevalent among American 'supporters' than *Israeli soldiers, many of whom were appalled at what they were ordered to do.*"

War is Peace


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Pol Pot would approve_


Then, so, would Chomskin. Adios.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2011)

Why?

Links??

Or maybe you're too cool


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Why? Links?? Or maybe you're too cool_


I'm keewl. Dear peeps are thereby envouraged to do their own research - I don't have to explain everything - it isn't a gubmint-approved american skool.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 4, 2011)

*So Many Lies; So Little Time?*

"Dan Connell, a journalist with wartime experience and Lebanon project officer for Oxfam, describes Israel's strategy as follows:

"The Israeli strategy was obvious. 

"They were hitting a broad belt, and they kept moving the belt up toward the populated area and pushing the people in front of it. 

"The Israelis forced an increasing concentration of people into a smaller space, so that the casualties increased geometrically with every single shell or bomb that landed.

"The attackers used highly sophisticated U.S. weapons, including 'shells and bombs designed to penetrate through the buildings before they explode,' collapsing buildings inwards, and phosphorus bombs to set fires and cause untreatable burns.

"*Hospitals were closed down or destroyed*. 

"Much of the Am el-H ilweh refugee camp near Sidon was 'flat as a parking lot' when Connell saw it, though 7-8000 Palestinians had drifted back-mostly women and children, since the men were 'either fighting or arrested or dead.' 

"The Israelis bulldozed the mosque at the edge of the camp searching for arms, but 'found 90 or 100 bodies under it instead, completely rotted away.' 

"Writing before the Beirut massacres but after the PLO had departed, he notes that 'there could be a bloodbath in west Beirut' if no protection is given to the remnants of the population."

War is Peace


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _So Many Lies; So Little Time?_


My faithful opposition here works overtime, lying like pornstars, indeed.


georgephillip said:


> _chomsky.info_


Any fresh installments in praise of Pol Pot, or some other dictator for that matter, from Choskin?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2011)

*Not praise but criticism of Pol Pot and Suharto*

"In the case of Cambodia, it has been standard practice to allege that Chomsky denied mass killings by Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge during their period of rule (1975-1978) and that he attributed the claims to U.S. official propaganda. 

"The facts are that he (and I--this writer co-authored Chomsky's major writings on Cambodia) *relied heavily on official U.S. estimates of Khmer Rouge killings and never denied their severity. *

"However, our work was aimed to show that the media were on a propaganda bandwagon that gullibly inflated killings and misrepresented the Western role, while offering no practical solutions for helping the victims. 

"Critics found it particularly galling that we called attention to the fact that during the same period, 1975 to 1978, Indonesia was killing an even larger fraction of the population of East Timor, with Western connivance and media silence, in a case where a constructive Western intervention was feasible. 

"We found that any criticism of the West in the case of such a propaganda campaign was illegitimate and made one a '*supporter of Pol Pot*.'"

Manufacturing Contempt


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 8, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Not praise but criticism of Pol Pot. chomsky.info_


Yeaaahhh. I haven't had sex with that wimmin.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2011)

"This system has worked: Chomsky has never had an Op-Ed column in the New York Times and almost never appears as an expert on mainstream T.V. 

"He does, however, have a very sizable global audience, and even in the United States he is fully booked for talks at universities and before town forums, churches and community and activist groups of all sorts, where his audiences are large and enthusiastic. 

"He is also a regular on community radio stations and in Left publications. 

"But he is effectively kept from reaching a large mainstream audience."

Partially because he criticizes tyrants from Cambodia to DC.

You should try it.

Manufacturing Contempt


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 10, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _"But he is effectively kept from reaching a large mainstream audience." Partially because he criticizes tyrants from Cambodia to DC_


Chomsky was one of the chief deniers of the Cambodian genocide of the 1970s, which took place in the wake of the Communist victory and American withdrawal from Indochina. He directed vitriolic attacks towards the reporters and witnesses who testified to the human catastrophe that was taking place there. Initially, Chomsky tried to minimize the deaths (a "few thousand") and compared those killed by Pol Pot and his followers to the collaborators who had been executed by resistance movements in Europe at the end of World War II. By 1980, however, it was no longer possible to deny that some 2 million of Cambodia's 7.8 million people had perished at the hands of the Communists. But Professor Chomsky continued to deny the genocide, proposing that the underlying problem may have been a failure of the rice crop. As late as 1988, Chomsky returned to the subject and insisted that whatever had happened in Cambodia, the US was to blame.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2011)

*Links?*

"Herman and I begin our chapter on Cambodia observing that '*there is no difficulty in documenting major atrocities and oppression, primarily from the reports of the refugees*' in a society closed to the West, and that '*the record of atrocities in Cambodia is substantial and often gruesome.*' 

"We continue in the same vein, reiterating precisely what Ponchaud and American intelligence officials say about refugee reports; in fact, we criticize the U.S. media for failing to make use of these reports and failing generally to attend to the analyses of U.S. intelligence. 

"We cite estimates of killings ranging from 'possibly thousands' killed (Far Eastern Economic Review; as our book went to press, the Review estimated the population at 8.2 million, well above the 1975 figure) to the claim by Jean Lacouture in February 1977 that the Pol Pot regime had 'boasted' of having killed 2 million people (we wrote too early to cite the claims, which apparently derive from Hanoi propaganda, that the regime had reduced the population from 7 to 4 million).

"We concluded finally that 'when the facts are in, it may turn out that the more extreme condemnations were in fact correct,' though this would obviously -- as a matter of elementary logic -- not alter our conclusion on the central matter of our study, namely, 'how the available facts were selected, modified, or sometimes invented to create a certain image offered to the general population.' 

"We documented extensive fabrication of evidence and suppression of relevant history, not only in the case of Cambodia, but throughout Indochina. 

"The general context was a study of the ways in which the propaganda system *suppressed the record of American crimes throughout the world.*" 

It was American war crimes in Vietnam and Cambodia that radicalized the Cambodian population sufficiently to allow a mass killer like Pol Pot to come to power.

Chomsky rightly condemns both crimes.

The Treachery of...


----------



## Ropey (Jan 10, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _The first target was the Palestinian camp of Rashidiyeh south of Tyre, much of which, by the second day of the invasion, 'had become a field of rubble.'_
> ...



Yes, they must be out there by now....



georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2011)

*How many Israeli children are currently rotting in Palestinian jails?*

"The bloody-minded Israeli Chief of Staff, Lt. General Gabi Ashkenazi, reinforces this expectation by his recent assertion that, '*as long as Gilad Shalit is still in captivity*, the mission is not complete'. He adds with unconscious irony, 'we have not lost our right of self-defence'.

"More accurate would be the assertion, 'we have not given up our right to wage aggressive war or to commit crimes against humanity'.

"*And what of the more than 10,000 Palestinians, including children under the age of 10, being held in Israeli prisons throughout occupied Palestine?*

Richard Falk


----------



## Ropey (Jan 10, 2011)

> Today the Jewish state consists of less than 0,2 percent of what the PLO charter calls "the Arab homeland". 2 percent of a persectued and discriminated minority in the Arab world has got 0,2 percent of the area where they have established a democrating state. There are almost no Jews left in the Arab world. That is what people say is a Jewish theft.
> 
> Norway (323.877 sq. km) is about 15 times as big as Israel (21.501 sq. km.). The charter of PLO speaks about an "Arab homeland" which is 12.101.563 sq. km. Israel is only 0,178 percent of this territory. The Jews are practically driven away from 99,822 percent of the "Arab homeland".
> 
> ...



Click


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2011)

Ropey said:


> > Today the Jewish state consists of less than 0,2 percent of what the PLO charter calls "the Arab homeland". 2 percent of a persectued and discriminated minority in the Arab world has got 0,2 percent of the area where they have established a democrating state. There are almost no Jews left in the Arab world. That is what people say is a Jewish theft.
> >
> > Norway (323.877 sq. km) is about 15 times as big as Israel (21.501 sq. km.). The charter of PLO speaks about an "Arab homeland" which is 12.101.563 sq. km. Israel is only 0,178 percent of this territory. The Jews are practically driven away from 99,822 percent of the "Arab homeland".
> >
> ...



Israel has been bad for Jews world wide.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 11, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Links?_


All over the web. I'm not helping dumb 'n fat entitlement generation. Work for yourselves.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > NAZI ALERT: Delegitimizing Jewish self-determination, Zionism, and comparing it to Nazism constitutes anti-Semitism under US and EU guidelines.
> ...


Impostors posing as Semites, with no ancestral lineage to the region.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> _Impostors posing as Semites, with no ancestral lineage to the region._


_Looks like our palestinians®._


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 12, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _Impostors posing as Semites, with no ancestral lineage to the region._
> ...


 Nope, the impostors are the ones who pretend they are from the middle east but are not. They are the ones calling themselves Semites when the truth is they have no Semitic blood in them or their ancestors. It is a hoax, and is proven to be a fact, that they have no viable claim to the land they falsely call their "homeland". People are wising up and taking notice of the lies that have been told to them.
Especially truth seeking Christians, an examination of your precious Talmud will reveal the true filth. From the Birth of Jesus until this day there have never been recorded more vicious and vile libelous blasphemies of Jesus, or Christians and the Christian faith by anyone, anywhere or anytime than you will find between the covers of the infamous "63 books" which are "the legal code which forms the basis of Jewish religious law" as well as the "textbook used in the training of rabbis". The truth is that you are Mongolian pagans trying to claim what is not rightfully yours..The Khazar Mongols language-dialect was Yiddish and their word Jew became their term to designate and circumscribe their new position under Talmudic Judaism. Thus in Century 700 A.D. began the biggest hoax, the very birth and beginnings of Judaisms massive, evil conspiracy of masquerade that the World has ever seen or will ever experience. The Khazar-Mongol Jews had never at anytime set foot on the Biblical Lands and had not a drop of Semitic blood in their bodies.

......but that does not alter the fact that the large majority of surviving Jews in the world is of Eastern European - and thus perhaps mainly of Khazar - origin. If so, this would mean that their ancestors came not from the Jordan but from the Volga, not from Canaan but from the Caucasus, once believed to be the cradle of the Aryan race; and that genetically they are more closely related to the Hun, Uigur and Magyar tribes than to the seed of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.
Should this turn out to be the case, then the term "Anti-Semitism" would become void of meaning, based on a misapprehension shared by both the killers and their victims. The story of the Khazar Empire, as it slowly emerges from the past, begins to look like the most cruel hoax which history has ever perpetrated.
Arthur Koestler
The Thirteenth Tribe; page.17


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



1)  Christians have no room to talk, with all the blood libels, inquisitions, pogroms, expulsions and holocausts that they have put the Jews through.
2)  Muslims are killing more Christians today (Sudan, Egypt) than Jews are doing, if they have ever done it at all.
3)  This is an Israel/Palestine forum, not one for Christian-Jewish relations.
4)  If some Jews today are related to the Khazars, that would make no difference at all.  Ever heard of Ruth?  Sincere converts are every bit as Jewish, as those descended from Abraham.  Judaism is not a racist faith.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 13, 2011)

> 3) This is an Israel/Palestine forum, not one for Christian-Jewish relations.



Most of the people Israel is kicking out of Jerusalem are Christians.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 13, 2011)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> > 1)  Christians have no room to talk, with all the blood libels, inquisitions, pogroms, expulsions and holocausts that they have put the Jews through.
> 
> 
> Ever think the "Jews" brought on their own persecution with the hateful Talmud and the ideology they have?
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> > 3) This is an Israel/Palestine forum, not one for Christian-Jewish relations.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people Israel is kicking out of Jerusalem are Christians.


ei: Christmas in Bethlehem off limits for Gaza's Christians

JERUSALEM  A Jewish rabbi has issued a book giving Jews permission to murder non-Jews, including babies and children, who may pose an actual or potential threat to Jews or Israel. It is permissible to kill the Righteous among non-Jews even if they are not responsible for the threatening situation, Rabbi Yitzhak Shapiro, who heads the Od Yosef Chai Yeshiva in the Yitzhar settlement in the occupied West Bank, wrote in his book The Kings Torah.

Shapiro, who heads a small Talmudic school at the settlement of Yitzhar near Nablus, claims his edict is fully justified by the Torah and the Talmud.
The anti-goyem edict seems to come in response to the arrest by Israeli police of a Jewish terrorist who has confessed to having murdered two Palestinian shepherds in the West Bank.
The terrorist, an American-born immigrant named Yaakov Teitel, also confessed to have tried to assassinate leftist Jewish figures.
Police considered the arrest an important achievement in combating *Jewish terrorism, which experts contend thrives on religious edicts issued by rabbis affiliated with the religious-Zionist camp.*

The controversial edict is backed by numerous rabbis affiliated with the so-called national-religious camp as well as the Talmudic seminary in West Jerusalem, known as Merkaz Harav.
Among the rabbis who have publicly supported the edict are Yitzhak Ginsburg and Yaakov Yosef.
Ginsburg had written a leaflet glorifying murderer Goldstein and called him a saintly figure.
Shapiros views on how Palestinians and non-Jews in general ought to be treated according to Jewish religious law (halacha) are widely looked at as representing the mainstream not the exception in Israel.

According to Israel Shahak, author of Jewish History, Jewish Religion: the Weight of Three Thousand years, the term human beings in Jewish law refers solely to Jews.

Book about killing gentile children becomes bestseller in Israel | EUTimes.net

The Israeli "democracy"  that the Fundamentalist/Christian Zionists so devotedly support is a theocratic-racist state.  It is a  Jewish/Zionist state devoted exclusively to the culture, interests, heritage and religion of the Jewish people.  Immigration is based on being Jewish.  Any Jew can claim citizenship while Palestinians who lived there for decades and were expelled in an ethnic cleansing and to this day are denied the right to return to their homeland.

ISRAEL: A THEOCRATIC RACIST STATE


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 18, 2011)

"Is it *Israeli Democracy* or *'Jewish Democracy'*, you be the judge. Are you aware that:

    * Prior to the 1948 war, Palestinian Christians and Muslims were a two-third majority of the population of Palestine, who owned and operated 93% of Palestine's lands?

    * Prior to the 1948 war, most Israeli Jews were persecuted and dispossessed European Jews who made a one-third minority of the population?
    * Prior to the 1948 war, only one third of the Jews in Palestine were legal citizens of the country?

    * For Israel to become a 'Jewish majority' it opted to expel and dispossess the two-third Palestinian majority?

    * 80% of the Palestinian people were dispossessed from their homes, farms, and businesses and have been kept out for the past 54 years?

    * 95% of Israel's lands (which is mostly owned by Palestinian refugees) is open for development to Jews only?

Quiz Yourself...

Do supporters of the Jewish state disagree with any of these points?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 19, 2011)

> The controversial edict is backed by numerous rabbis affiliated with the so-called national-religious camp as well as the Talmudic seminary in West Jerusalem, known as Merkaz Harav.



In the Occupied Territories Palestinians are squeezed between the
mostly off-camera aggressive anti-Arab violence of the settlers and
the official theoretically defensive violence of the IDF.

Yeshivat Merkaz haRav is the flagship educational institution of Gush
Emunim nowadays called Faithful of the Land of Israel (ðàîðé àøõ éùøàì
, neemanei eretz yisrael). It is the ideological command center for
the Settler Movement

The students are often in combined military-talmudic study programs.
Many carry weapons and are involved in brutalizing or in abusing the
native population in the Occupied Territories.

Yeshivat Merkaz haRav under US law would be considered a combined
terrorist training and indoctrination center if the same laws applied
to Jews that apply to everyone else.

Yahoo! Groups


----------



## Ropey (Jan 19, 2011)

@ Foreveryoung

I don't see you getting one whit closer to an understanding with these trolls. 

My view is a simplistic one. 

Troll the trolls. Discuss with those who are not trolls. It's not hard to differentiate. But if your method shows any fruit...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 21, 2011)

*Dr. Abuelaish Troll or Terrorist?*

*"Dr. Izzeldin Abuelaish* was a well-known Palestinian gynecologist who spent years working in one of Israeli&#8217;s main hospitals. 

"On January 16, 2009, two days before the end of Israel&#8217;s brutal 22-day assault on Gaza, his home was shelled twice by Israeli tanks. 

"*His three daughters and his niece were killed.* 

"He has just written a book about his life called *I Shall Not Hate*: A Gaza Doctor&#8217;s Journey on the Road to Peace and Human Dignity."

Why do you hate, Ropey?

Is the answer within your book?

Does your g-d hate "the other"?

Gaza Doctor...


----------



## Ropey (Jan 21, 2011)

You mistake defense with hate George. I see what you do throughout this website.  That's why so many give you red marks.

You are all over the site with your hate. That's why you have those marks. There are those who can not fight or have no fight who will jump onto your coat tails, like the Jew haters here and those who generate good income, ete. etc.

The proof is in your robust tossing of personal questions to others. It's why you generate little income and complain about it and then blame those who create and generate good incomes.

This is your hate George. I seldom post to you personally, but here's another one.  You don't hate Jews George.

You hate that you are not able to generate income and by extension turn that inward angst outward against those who generate income.

The better those who generate, the more you hate and you personally attack those who you discuss with. You blame them for the wrongs you see.

That's the proof of your hate. Not mine. Yours. 

I come here and fight a word game with some trolls such as you. I come and post with some friends I have made on this forum and whom I truly enjoy. 

But if I were not to post word one here. So what? It will change nothing anywhere. 

But I've made some friends here who I share my life with and that's a great treasure. 

So, I will not presume to pray for you George, but I do hope that you can find someway to seethe that internal fire that removes you from people.

It's why the red marks are from all over the board George. No one is following you.

Seek some form of help before you 'return to the seed.'


----------



## Ropey (Jan 21, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> And Jews stole His patent.
> 
> Pay up!



Always comes down to money eh George?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 21, 2011)

How much of the income  you generate comes from killing children for sport?

How much comes from other war crimes?

"Israeli soldiers in a group called 'Breaking the Silence' have provided chilling testimonies about Israeli military culture; the titles alone tell a great deal... 

&#8220;'The battalion commander ordered us to shoot anyone trying to remove the bodies&#8221;, &#8220;'The commander of the navy commandos put the muzzle of the rifle into the man&#8217;s mouth'&#8221;, &#8220;'They told us to shoot at anybody moving in the street'&#8221;, &#8220;'*You can do whatever you feel like, nobody is going to question it.'&#8221;*

Have you ever been told you can do whatever you feel like and nobody will question it?

How much income have you generated from those who have?

Your slave religion sells the same lies it's spewed for thousands of years.

And you're too cowardly to admit it.

Get help before you kill again.

For money.

Shot in the Head


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _"Dr. Izzeldin Abuelaish was a well-known Palestinian gynecologist who spent years working in one of Israelis main hospitals. On January 16, 2009, two days before the end of Israels brutal 22-day assault on Gaza, his home was shelled twice by Israeli tanks. His three daughters and his niece were killed._


And, typically, palisimian agitprop garbage sites don't tell what had taken place around or inside that home. So shy.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _For money._


That was some bombastic drivel! Bravo!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> You mistake defense with hate George. I see what you do throughout this website.  That's why so many give you red marks.
> 
> You are all over the site with your hate. That's why you have those marks. There are those who can not fight or have no fight who will jump onto your coat tails, like the Jew haters here and those who generate good income, ete. etc.
> 
> ...





> You mistake defense with hate George.



You do that more than anyone. When the Palestinians defend their country, you say they hate Jews.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

Not at all. I don't say that the Palestinians hate Jews. Some do, some don't. Some Jews hate the Palestinians, some don't.

These issues will be dealt with in spite of those like you and George. I know you don't want to read this, because you envision a middle east without Israel.

That's your hate PF. Israel. 

George hates those who generate income and by extension, since Jews are great income generators he hates the Jews.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> This is your hate George. I seldom post to you personally, but here's another one.  You don't hate Jews George.
> 
> You hate that you are not able to generate income and by extension turn that inward angst outward against those who generate income.





docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _For money._
> ...



Still about money George?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _You do that more than anyone. When the Palestinians defend their country, you say they hate Jews._


Palistanians haven't had a country in the first place. It's a burp of palistanian mythology, which is there to obfuscate the fact that, arabs have been sorry losers all along. What they have is a so-called state of palistan-hamasistan, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Dr. Izzeldin Abuelaish was a well-known Palestinian gynecologist who spent years working in one of Israelis main hospitals. On January 16, 2009, two days before the end of Israels brutal 22-day assault on Gaza, his home was shelled twice by Israeli tanks. His three daughters and his niece were killed._
> ...


To see one version of what went on inside that home...

Click Here


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


We don't need that arab agitprop garbage, why don't they ever print facts, like "our brave hamas thugs had been positioned at the house (on top of it, whatever) and israeli tankers smacked a couple shells at their position." Bth., do those arab agitprop sites have Kleenex brand as sponsor?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Not at all. I don't say that the Palestinians hate Jews. Some do, some don't. Some Jews hate the Palestinians, some don't.
> 
> These issues will be dealt with in spite of those like you and George. I know you don't want to read this, because you envision a middle east without Israel.
> 
> ...



And your hate...Hamas.

And, of course, you hate Palestine.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

*Women Banned From Dancing And Riding Scooters* 
Hamas Bans Women Dancers, Scooter Riders in Gaza Push (Update1) - Bloomberg

*Women Banned From Laughing* 
'They accused me of laughing in public'
Middle East Reality Check: No Laughing Matter

*Women Detained For Walking with Men* 
Hamas tries to detain woman walking with man | World news | guardian.co.uk

Hamas Tries to Detain Woman Walking With Man on Gaza Beach - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. I don't say that the Palestinians hate Jews. Some do, some don't. Some Jews hate the Palestinians, some don't.
> ...



Not at all. I personally am ready for Israel and the Arabs to begin negotiations. 
*
You know, the ones you say are not ever on the table for there is nothing to negotiate.*

We will see soon enough as 2015 comes early.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




Israel has always been ready to make peace but you can't make peace without cooperation from the other side. I'll say this if the Arabs can't even acknowledge Israel&#8217;s right to exist, what else is there to talk about? Yeah.. lets have negotiations on how to dismantle Israel. That&#8217;s all the negations the Arabs want.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel has made and kept a decades long peace with both Egypt and Jordan.

Palestinians? Not so much. 

Even their own people (Egypt and Jordan) lock borders to them and keep their Palestinians in locked camps because when they let them out, the banks get robbed, crime increases greatly and then a battle comes with the result being Palestinians are locked back up by their Arab brethren.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Israel does not occupy Egypt or Jordan.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

It did. Until peace was  made...

We went right up to the doorstep of Cairo. We were begged to move back.

Begging is over.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Well it did take defeat in war of those two countries to get them to make peace with Israel. I don't see the so-called "Palestinian" Arabs as a parallel with the two you mentioned who do you make peace with? Hamas, Fatah, PA who? There really is no one entity to make peace with


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Often peace comes after a terrible war with great deaths. I see such a war coming. Islam is intractable.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> It did. Until peace was  made...
> 
> We went right up to the doorstep of Cairo. We were begged to move back.
> 
> Begging is over.



When ending the occupation is on the table, the Palestinians will accept it.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > It did. Until peace was  made...
> ...



You speak obtusely. What is the occupation PF?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Good question.

Some say there is no occupation.

Some say it is Gaza, the West Bank, and East Jerusalem.

Some call Israel "48" as in 1948 occupied Palestine.

Which one is legally correct? Interesting study.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What do you say?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



My research has found that Israel occupies all of Palestine.

I would be interested in looking at your research.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> My research has found that Israel occupies all of Palestine.
> 
> I would be interested in looking at your research.



*Click*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > My research has found that Israel occupies all of Palestine.
> ...



Look in the bottom left corner.

"Boundary representation is not necessarily authoritative."


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

Yet, there it is.  

Israel is created and we exist.

And who knows. If the Arabs attack us again, maybe the borders will increase again?

They are open to reformation both ways.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Yet, there it is.
> 
> Israel is created and we exist.
> 
> ...



Israel has no borders.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

Israel exists. 

A human has skin. It exists and lives. Israel has borders and militarily can protect those borders. Yes, if your Palestinians wish to start another fight over those borders that they disagree with, then let them come.

Hopefully this time they will have taken in to consideration the possibility of losing, again...

The Palestinians wish that Israel be non-existent because they wish it not to be so and they desire to "make it not so". This comes from their indoctrination from the cradle. Sadly, they continue to gain NOTHING. Sixty years of nothing when they could have had a sixty year old sovereign country. 

They said no because they wanted it all. Now they have even less but they, as unrealistic children still want it all. They can not see the reality of a sovereign state and one that is accepted by the entire civilized world. The United States, Russia, China, America, France, Britain, Italy, etc. etc. etc. etc. You of small minded Arab thinking will continue to reap that which they sow. They sow terra and reap deaths of one hundred to one. The larger number will increase. This happens when a mindless fuel attacks on that they know will beat them and see winning as merely surviving. A truly pitiful backwards looking people who kill so much more of their own than anyone else. Killing their own!

No, they want it all! Not ninety nine percent of the middle east. They want it all! Palestine was administered by Great Britain under the Mandate until forty six when Trans Jordan was granted independence. In one fell swoop, sovereignty in seventy six percent of Palestine had been awarded to the Arab. Israel was created by the United Nations by vote. The British Mandate had already been dissolved. 

The British Mandate CREATED Jordan with almost eighty percent of the land called Palestine. Why was an "Arab Dynasty" given almost the entirety of the "Palestinian" land? Should it be taken back PF? On November forty seven the United Nations recommended that both a Jewish State and an Arab State be created in the remainder of the Mandated territory west of the Jordan River, and that Jerusalem be internationalized. Even though this was dramatically favorable to the Arab, the Jews accepted the proposal. The Arab rejected it as they wanted it all. They still do.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2011)

*Shot in the back*

"After *she was shot in the back* outside her Gaza home, it took three hours for medical help to reach the captivatingly pretty child. 

"Her uncle, Hassan Abedrabo, said that Samer was hit by an Israeli bullet which damaged her spinal cord and has left her paralysed. 

"Her two sisters, *aged two and six, were shot dead *in the same close-range attack as they tried to escape from tanks bombarding their home in Jabaliya, north of Gaza City.

"The girls' mother was hit twice but survived; Mr Abedrabo said that their grandmother, *waving a white flag* at the front of the terrified family procession, *lost an arm to another bullet*.

"Samer has now been transferred to a Belgian hospital but the Egyptian doctors who treated her in El-Arish believe she will never walk again. 

"If she is too young to grasp what her future now holds, Samer thinks she knows what happened to her. 'The Jewish shot me,' she said in Arabic. 'And they killed my little sister.'" 

Bullets in the brain...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Israel exists.
> 
> A human has skin. It exists and lives. Israel has borders and militarily can protect those borders. Yes, if your Palestinians wish to start another fight over those borders that they disagree with, then let them come.
> 
> ...



The Palestinians have not lost the war with Israel. That is why Israel has no land and has no borders.


----------

